# Anyone else making $3000 a week driving with Uber?



## cman5555

Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


----------



## kingcorey321

detroit here. 100 hours expect to earn 1400 max . 14 an hour no matter what you do.
airport you will be 16 an hour but more gas used .


----------



## Zyy91

That's great! Take advantage of it while you can. I've been making about $200 a day lately but only working 4-5hrs a day. I couldn't handle driving 100hrs a week. 😅


----------



## Who is John Galt?

.​363 points! Wow!

.


----------



## ten25

Nice. Sucks that judge is forcing Uber/Lyft to reclassify CA drivers. Those numbers are going to go down a ton or the job will suck since Uber can now tell you what you do at risk of deactivation if you refuse. Might even see Uber / Lyft pull out of CA.


----------



## dmoney155

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Yeah, with my eyes closed.. I do 5K/wk if I really try and concentrate on it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR

Now you need to go to your nearest casino or lottery dealer and blow all that money you have made...

Please come back in an hour or two to let us know how broke you are... :roflmao:


----------



## ColdRider

Damn bro can I have some money?


----------



## ariel5466

What was your net profit for that 100 hours?


----------



## Amos69

14 hours a day.

grinding.


----------



## cman5555

ariel5466 said:


> What was your net profit for that 100 hours?


Probably about $2700-$2800 net. I spend about $30 a day in gas or so, driving a 2010 toyota prius


----------



## ariel5466

cman5555 said:


> Probably about $2700-$2800 net. I spend about $30 a day in gas or so, driving a 2010 toyota prius


Do you take into account your mileage, maintenance, wear-and-tear, etc.? You know that gas isn't your only expense, right?

I'm just pointing this out because sometimes people use this forum for research and you don't want to give them unrealistic expectations for earnings. Too many drivers consider gas to be their only expense and that's not true.

Every driver should focus on their net - gross pay is very misleading when it comes to rideshare, especially when it includes tolls that are reimbursements, not income.


----------



## Steven V

Do you really worry about other expenses ie. maintenance, wear and tear, mileage, etc. when you can just buy another of the same car in 2 weeks.
Just trying to rain on this guys parade.
Go make that money:thumbup:


----------



## Amos69

ariel5466 said:


> Do you take into account your mileage, maintenance, wear-and-tear, etc.? You know that gas isn't your only expense, right?
> 
> I'm just pointing this out because sometimes people use this forum for research and you don't want to give them unrealistic expectations for earnings. Too many drivers consider gas to be their only expense and that's not true.
> 
> Every driver should focus on their net - gross pay is very misleading when it comes to rideshare, especially when it includes tolls that are reimbursements, not income.


My profit margin is around 50%. That is 50% of in his case $3,000. He drives a more fuel efficient rig though my average gas usage is $42 a day in my Sorento. I did notice some 3.0 surge on his one post and that changes things dramatically. If he is getting lots of good surge runs, ( I almost never do) then making more due to lack of drivers is possible.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

The subject line is $57.79 overdrawn 🤭


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


PSSSST. You are not "Making" $3000 a week. You are "GROSSING" $3000 a week.
Kindly remove 'taxes' 'fuel/maintenence expenses' 'insurance' and other hard COSTS and consider that what you are actually making.


----------



## dmoney155

Amos69 said:


> 14 hours a day.
> 
> grinding.


I do 18 from time to time... basically till the timer kicks you out. Not sure if I would want to do that week after week tho... or if the car will take that abuse.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> PSSSST. You are not "Making" $3000 a week. You are "GROSSING" $3000 a week.
> Kindly remove 'taxes' 'fuel/maintenence expenses' 'insurance' and other hard COSTS and consider that what you are actually making.


As a ball park I divide whatever gross by half to get net.


----------



## Wildgoose

All of your hardworking earned money could go to Lawyers and UI one day. Keep working hard.


----------



## Amos69

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Are you ready to become an employee?


----------



## Nats121

ten25 said:


> job will suck since Uber can now tell you what you do at risk of deactivation if you refuse.


Take a look at your "independent contractor" contract and you'll see all of the various things that can get you fired.


----------



## ariel5466

Steven V said:


> Just trying to rain on this guys parade.


No, just trying to be realistic. I'm not saying he did badly, but like @Kurt Halfyard said, he didn't "make" $3000.

Being focused on the gross pay is one of the tricks U/L tries to pull on drivers. It's important to know what you're actually making.



Steven V said:


> Do you really worry about other expenses ie. maintenance, wear and tear, mileage, etc. when you can just buy another of the same car in 2 weeks.


And that other car isn't an expense that should be subtracted from OP's gross pay?

My point:
There are expenses involved in this gig that can't be ignored. U/L is counting on drivers not doing the math and being satisfied with making way less than they think they are.


----------



## cman5555

ariel5466 said:


> Do you take into account your mileage, maintenance, wear-and-tear, etc.? You know that gas isn't your only expense, right?
> 
> I'm just pointing this out because sometimes people use this forum for research and you don't want to give them unrealistic expectations for earnings. Too many drivers consider gas to be their only expense and that's not true.
> 
> Every driver should focus on their net - gross pay is very misleading when it comes to rideshare, especially when it includes tolls that are reimbursements, not income.


$300-400 monthly maintenence cost, $800 a month in gas cost could be average if Im driving 400 hours for the month. This all the depends on how much I'm driving so can change from month to month. I bought my prius for $4000 on craigslist, I am not worried if something serious goes wrong, I'd sell it and buy another one.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


I don't drive full time just a few nights a week and I have been doing pretty much 3.0x or more for the past few weeks. Last week I averaged $31 per ride and $55 per hour (23 trips total about 14 hours of actual drive time.) These rides are short and I only used a 1/4 tank (about 3-4 gallons) and was on battery most of the time. I charge at work for free :smiles:


----------



## cman5555

Mash Ghasem said:


> The subject line is $57.79 overdrawn &#129325;


I did mention the figure didnt include my cash tips, that put me over the 3k mark &#128521;



Steven V said:


> View attachment 497114
> 
> Do you really worry about other expenses ie. maintenance, wear and tear, mileage, etc. when you can just buy another of the same car in 2 weeks.
> Just trying to rain on this guys parade.
> Go make that money:thumbup:


Thanks buddy&#128513;


----------



## Uber's Guber

100 hour work week??? opsies:
Good grief man, when do you have time to eat, sleep, shit, and smell the roses?


----------



## Fusion_LUser

cman5555 said:


> $300-400 monthly maintenence cost, $800 a month in gas cost could be average if Im driving 400 hours for the month. This all the depends on how much I'm driving so can change from month to month. I bought my prius for $4000 on craigslist, I am not worried if something serious goes wrong, I'd sell it and buy another one.


Dude you are killing it. Why even bother with the ants making far far far far less? We all have expenses some more than others some less. It doesn't change the *FACT* that on how much you made for week and I'm willing to bet that is far more than most of the other ants in OC/LA.


----------



## SHalester

14 hours a day? Lost me. Maybe $30 per hour? Lost me. OK, that's not fair I was comparing to a W2 job/career.

You do rock, tho. But when we are employees the create your own surge goes buh bye. Milk it while you can.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Uber's Guber said:


> 100 hour work week??? opsies:
> Good grief man, when do you have time to eat, sleep, shit, and smell the roses?


$2.9k, over $3k but 100 hrs...

&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;

but to be fair that's a given with the Uber rates.

you either work more hours or accept a lower pay.

good for you OP being able to grind those hours.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

ariel5466 said:


> Being focused on the gross pay is one of the tricks U/L tries to pull on drivers. It's important to know what you're actually making.


*THIS*


----------



## SHalester

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Kindly remove 'taxes' 'fuel/maintenence expenses' 'insurance' and other hard COSTS


thank for not mentioning the word that is thrown all around here: depreciation. Because then I'd have to reply that is a non-cash, non-operational expense that only matters exactly twice: when you buy and why you sell. Has no effect on cash flow. :thumbup:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

SHalester said:


> thank for not mentioning the word that is thrown all around here: depreciation. Because then I'd have to reply that is a non-cash, non-operational expense that only matters exactly twice: when you buy and why you sell. Has no effect on cash flow. :thumbup:


I drive all my cars into the ground. I don't really do depreciation, as I'm not selling it to anyone, beyond scrap. It's a tool, I use it until it breaks/wears-out.


----------



## cman5555

Amos69 said:


> My profit margin is around 50%. That is 50% of in his case $3,000. He drives a more fuel efficient rig though my average gas usage is $42 a day in my Sorento. I did notice some 3.0 surge on his one post and that changes things dramatically. If he is getting lots of good surge runs, ( I almost never do) then making more due to lack of drivers is possible.


There was a whole day I strictly did 3x surge as an experiment, it does add up quickly


----------



## Nightrider82

It’s doable and more efficient than 100 hours.


----------



## cman5555

Kurt Halfyard said:


> PSSSST. You are not "Making" $3000 a week. You are "GROSSING" $3000 a week.
> Kindly remove 'taxes' 'fuel/maintenence expenses' 'insurance' and other hard COSTS and consider that what you are actually making.


Yes grossing would be a more accurate way of describing it, but I think most people are smart enough to know uber driving has fixed cost



Amos69 said:


> Are you ready to become an employee?


 Yes can't wait, its all I think about&#128514;



Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't drive full time just a few nights a week and I have been doing pretty much 3.0x or more for the past few weeks. Last week I averaged $31 per ride and $55 per hour (23 trips total about 14 hours of actual drive time.) These rides are short and I only used a 1/4 tank (about 3-4 gallons) and was on battery most of the time. I charge at work for free :smiles:


 Thank you very much for your feedback I will try 3X for a whole week and see how goes&#128522;



Nightrider82 said:


> It's doable and more efficient than 100 hours.


 What did you have your multiplier at? Where were you driving and at what times? Can you give more details? Thanks!


----------



## Illini

What does the "you saved" line represent? I've never had that one.


----------



## cman5555

It's referring to when the service fee is reduced from 25% to 1% 2% or 9% etc



Fusion_LUser said:


> Dude you are killing it. Why even bother with the ants making far far far far less? We all have expenses some more than others some less. It doesn't change the *FACT* that on how much you made for week and I'm willing to bet that is far more than most of the other ants in OC/LA.


Thank you for the positive feedback, I appreciate it&#128522;


----------



## Illini

cman5555 said:


> It's referring to when the service fee is reduced from 25% to 1% 2% or 9% etc


Is that the program where you need to pay Uber for reduced service fees? If so, how much did you need to pay them to earn that $451?


----------



## cman5555

Uber's Guber said:


> 100 hour work week??? opsies:
> Good grief man, when do you have time to eat, sleep, shit, and smell the roses?


I bring snacks with me on the road, smoothies, nuts, etc. If I am surging the prices I can park and rest between rides since they take longer to get generally.


----------



## Mikemike88

I’m staying home atm
But some NYC drivers made over $4,200+ just last week


----------



## cman5555

Illini said:


> Is that the program where you need to pay Uber for reduced service fees? If so, how much did you need to pay them to earn that $451?


Uber automatically has a 25% service built into the ride. I get a promotion if I do 20 rides Ill get it reduced to a lower rate.



Mikemike88 said:


> I'm staying home atm
> But some NYC drivers made over $4,200+ just last week


Impressive, thanks for sharing



SHalester said:


> 14 hours a day? Lost me. Maybe $30 per hour? Lost me. OK, that's not fair I was comparing to a W2 job/career.
> 
> You do rock, tho. But when we are employees the create your own surge goes buh bye. Milk it while you can.


Thanks man, yeah taking advantage of it while I can&#128522;



sellkatsell44 said:


> $2.9k, over $3k but 100 hrs...
> 
> &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;
> 
> but to be fair that's a given with the Uber rates.
> 
> you either work more hours or accept a lower pay.
> 
> good for you OP being able to grind those hours.


Thanks man&#128522;


----------



## OCJarvis

OC driver here..

before I accuse you of being completely full of shit, I'll give you a chance to explain yourself. How come that ride you have screenshots for shows last year's rates?

North OC is.60/.20 FYI...








I'll wait....



cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


----------



## sellkatsell44

OCJarvis said:


> OC driver here..
> 
> before I accuse you of being completely full of shit, I'll give you a chance to explain yourself. How come that ride you have screenshots for shows last year's rates?
> 
> North OC is.60/.20 FYI...
> View attachment 497231
> 
> I'll wait....


Sometimes some pple are late to show their earnings? And some can talk about it bc they've experienced it at some point even if it's not current eg they haven't driven for almost a year or it was last year info in screenshot.

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀

s/he wouldn't be the first and probably not the last.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

In a good week I can gross maybe $32 an hour but there aren't 100 good hours in the week here. Last week was 35 hours for $1087. If I drive more, the hourly rate starts to plummet. Wish we had name your price here!


----------



## lOOKATmE

cman5555 said:


> Probably about $2700-$2800 net. I spend about $30 a day in gas or so, driving a 2010 toyota prius


how much did you deduct for wear and tear and maintenance on car?


----------



## SleelWheels

Makin it? I keep that on my dresser.

I’ve got 3K in wads in my car cup holder.

I make it rain at WaWa breaks.

I give my pax a c-note to pump my gas.

Yep RAKING.


----------



## MikeSki

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


if I wanted to work jagoff hours I'd get back in the car biz. F that


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

cman5555 said:


> Yes grossing would be a more accurate way of describing it, but I think most people are smart enough to know uber driving has fixed cost.


Alas, you would be very very wrong with that assumption...


----------



## Urbanappalachian

I'm surprised the app allows 14 hour days? Lyft I think only allows 12. Uber as well i think? I'm in Baltimore, Been doing $1300 max twice per week most recently but I'm not disciplined enough so I'm OK with below $1K for now.

Night time and early A.M. are definitely my hours!


----------



## MikhailCA

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm surprised the app allows 14 hour days? Lyft I think only allows 12. Uber as well i think? I'm in Baltimore, Been doing $1300 max twice per week most recently but I'm not disciplined enough so I'm OK with below $1K for now.
> 
> Night time and early A.M. are definitely my hours!


It's count only driving time, you can be online as much as you want if you don't move your car.


----------



## #professoruber

I want to see week over week for atleast 4 weeks of making $3k. We all have a good week but burnout will happen putting in them app hours which we can add another 10-20 hours to that.


----------



## cman5555

OCJarvis said:


> OC driver here..
> 
> before I accuse you of being completely full of shit, I'll give you a chance to explain yourself. How come that ride you have screenshots for shows last year's rates?
> 
> North OC is.60/.20 FYI...
> View attachment 497231
> 
> I'll wait....


Last years rates? Here is a screenshot of regular rides driven today in Orange County. Notice the rates change based on where you are in OC with the second ride attached? Are you given different rates then me? If so, please attach so I can see the difference? Thanks



sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes some pple are late to show their earnings? And some can talk about it bc they've experienced it at some point even if it's not current eg they haven't driven for almost a year or it was last year info in screenshot.
> 
> &#129335;&#127995;‍♀
> 
> s/he wouldn't be the first and probably not the last.


These are current screen shots of rides given recently.


----------



## bobby747

my take is , who cares if last years rates 100 hours... 185 rides, i would do 3500 here..imho 2 many rides


----------



## cman5555

Disgusted Driver said:


> In a good week I can gross maybe $32 an hour but there aren't 100 good hours in the week here. Last week was 35 hours for $1087. If I drive more, the hourly rate starts to plummet. Wish we had name your price here!


Hope it comes there soon buddy&#128522;


----------



## sellkatsell44

cman5555 said:


> Last years rates? Here is a screenshot of regular rides driven today in Orange County. Notice the rates change based on where you are in OC with the second ride attached? Are you given different rates then me? If so, please attach so I can see the difference? Thanks
> 
> 
> These are current screen shots of rides given recently.


Just FYI it wasn't directed at you (or anyone in particular just in case bc some pple are sensitive) and even if so there was nothing in your OP that said it was _this_ week.
I don't think you took it the wrong way from me but just to clarify it.


----------



## cman5555

lOOKATmE said:


> how much did you deduct for wear and tear and maintenance on car?


That can change from month to month based on how much I drive. I would say average can be $300-$400 monthly wear and tear maintenance on car. Just depends.


----------



## bobby747

how many miles did you drive to gross 3k 1500 miles???? if so irs duct..is $800...


----------



## cman5555

[/QUOTE]


Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm surprised the app allows 14 hour days? Lyft I think only allows 12. Uber as well i think? I'm in Baltimore, Been doing $1300 max twice per week most recently but I'm not disciplined enough so I'm OK with below $1K for now.
> 
> Night time and early A.M. are definitely my hours!


Uber allows 12 hours to drive then a 6 hour break, after you can jump back on. So technically you can drive 18 hours a day if you drive right after you have your 6 hour break.



#professoruber said:


> I want to see week over week for atleast 4 weeks of making $3k. We all have a good week but burnout will happen putting in them app hours which we can add another 10-20 hours to that.


I dont drive 100 hours a week every week, I do take breaks of course. But I do have occasional month long streaks of doing about 100 hours a week.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Alas, you would be very very wrong with that assumption...


Would I wrong in assumming you dont gross $3000 in a week?



bobby747 said:


> how many miles did you drive to gross 3k 1500 miles???? if so irs duct..is $800...


Ill have to check my odometer, but I average about 350-400 miles a day depending



sellkatsell44 said:


> Just FYI it wasn't directed at you (or anyone in particular just in case bc some pple are sensitive) and even if so there was nothing in your OP that said it was _this_ week.
> I don't think you took it the wrong way from me but just to clarify it.


Nope, didnt take it the wrong way, just posting the rates showing in my app for my recent rides&#128522;


----------



## SHalester

cman5555 said:


> Uber allows 12 hours to drive then a 6 hour break, after you can jump back on. So technically you can drive 18 hours a day if you drive right after you have your 6 hour break.


but why would somebody do that? There are easier ways to earn a living that don't require those hours and pay more.


----------



## cman5555

SHalester said:


> but why would somebody do that? There are easier ways to earn a living that don't require those hours and pay more.


I like to drive and enjoy the freedom of being able to work whenever I want, take a vacation whenever I want. But can you ellaborate on these easier higher paying jobs you are referring to?


----------



## SHalester

cman5555 said:


> . But can you ellaborate on these easier higher paying jobs you are referring to?


How about a W2 job? How about a career? Far far fewer hours and far more pay. What, your example is gross $30 per hour? Even a mid level manager job that requires skills would pay > $40 per AND have benefits.

And that's 5 days a week, 52 weeks a year. I doubt driving you could keep up that pace annually. Plus you don't drive a ride into dust doing it.

To me more money, fewer hours = easier.

You do rock, but I suspect you don't do that every single week. So half credit.


----------



## cman5555

SHalester said:


> How about a W2 job? How about a career? Far far fewer hours and far more pay. What, your example is gross $30 per hour? Even a mid level manager job that requires skills would pay > $40 per AND have benefits.
> 
> And that's 5 days a week, 52 weeks a year. I doubt driving you could keep up that pace annually. Plus you don't drive a ride into dust doing it.
> 
> To me more money, fewer hours = easier.
> 
> You do rock, but I suspect you don't do that every single week. So half credit.


You are correct I dont do it every week, I take breaks, but I have done 4 weeks at a time driving 100 hours a week. Its uncertain what with happen with the gig economy in the future so making as much as I can for now especially with the new fare multiplier function. I worked in an office for years and hated it. Would rather work for myself, work more hours if I have to and not answer to anyone.


----------



## sellkatsell44

cman5555 said:


> I like to drive and enjoy the freedom of being able to work whenever I want, take a vacation whenever I want. But can you ellaborate on these easier higher paying jobs you are referring to?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-find-driving-therapeutic.408941/page-5#post-6438225^ worth the 5-10 minutes to skim over.

if it makes a difference the company that pays that, also is really flexible with vacation time and if you're sick you're sick. They don't ask for sick notes unlike some other S&p company I've worked for that also has good pay/benefits.


----------



## #professoruber

@cman5555 I am completely aware of what uber allows and how the time doesn't count if your not moving. I have ran mad hours but going back to my post, I would like to see a 4 week run of these hours and $3000 a week. The market is so dynamic the numbers are not realistic.

I get drivers want their nuts stroked because they had a good run but in all reality running those hours are not sustainable especially when you calculate true depreciation and expenses to make that kind of bread.


----------



## cman5555

sellkatsell44 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-find-driving-therapeutic.408941/page-5#post-6438225^ worth the 5-10 minutes to skim over.
> 
> if it makes a difference the company that pays that, also is really flexible with vacation time and if you're sick you're sick. They don't ask for sick notes unlike some other S&p company I've worked for that also has good pay/benefits.


Ill take a look at it, thanks&#128522;



#professoruber said:


> @cman5555 I am completely aware of what uber allows and how the time doesn't count if your not moving. I have ran mad hours but going back to my post, I would like to see a 4 week run of these hours and $3000 a week. The market is so dynamic the numbers are not realistic.
> 
> I get drivers want their nuts stroked because they had a good run but in all reality running those hours are not sustainable especially when you calculate true depreciation and expenses to make that kind of bread.


I never said it was sustainable, just curious what people are making out there. I dont always do 4 weeks straight of 100 hours hours each week


----------



## bobby747

Wow buddy that's February.. almost 300 rides a week 10 bucks a ride.
I am different platform I can do 55 rides 5.5 days a week over 2k every week. But 7 days a week 300 rides god bless you.


----------



## Cdub2k

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


$30 an hour seems to be easily attainable in California with the set your own surge multiplier. 
14 hours a day at a $30 an hour pace brings you to $3,000 a week. I don't know how this is sustainable but more power to you. If you are willing to work that many hours a week the money is there to be made.


----------



## cman5555

bobby747 said:


> Wow buddy that's February.. almost 300 rides a week 10 bucks a ride.
> I am different platform I can do 55 rides 5.5 days a week over 2k every week. But 7 days a week 300 rides god bless you.


Thanks man&#128522;


----------



## ConkeyCrack

I can make that much in 100 hours doing Ubereats if I wanted to but 100 hours is way too much for me. I respect your hustle bro. Go get dat papah


----------



## cman5555

Cdub2k said:


> $30 an hour seems to be easily attainable in California with the set your own surge multiplier.
> 14 hours a day at a $30 an hour pace brings you to $3,000 a week. I don't know how this is sustainable but more power to you. If you are willing to work that many hours a week the money is there to be made.


 If you are disciplined you can do this consistently, probably not sustainable though... I only do this a couple weeks or month at a time, then taper it down. Its entirely up to your financial goals)


----------



## Graham Wellington

OCJarvis said:


> OC driver here..
> 
> before I accuse you of being completely full of shit, I'll give you a chance to explain yourself. How come that ride you have screenshots for shows last year's rates?
> 
> North OC is.60/.20 FYI...
> View attachment 497231
> 
> I'll wait....


Quest lower commission at 1%


----------



## cman5555

ConkeyCrack said:


> I can make that much in 100 hours doing Ubereats if I wanted to but 100 hours is way too much for me. I respect your hustle bro. Go get dat papah


Thanks for the feedback &#128522;

I tried Uber eats and you can do well, get nice tips, but I just hated the issues that pop up aka wrong order, trying to find customers apartment unit, waiting at restaurant 15 minutes for order to be complete etc. Regular Uber is simple, pick up, drop off done...


----------



## OCJarvis

It's been some time since I've driven non black. I might owe dude an apology...

Sorry @cman5555.



Graham Wellington said:


> Quest lower commission at 1%


----------



## 58756

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


3k a week? You're rich man or woman. Don't show anyone this. Plenty of jobless out there


----------



## bobby747

It's not $30 an hour. . Its 30 he gross let 1500 miles plus wear and tear . Plus taxes. And if his insurance knew he was doing 200 rides a week . They would drop him. You need real commercial to do these types of weeks


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


I was making 4200-4500 a week.
Now every driver and their grandmother is out here working.


----------



## cman5555

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I was making 4200-4500 a week.
> Now every driver and their grandmother is out here working.


Impressive, driving Uber X? Is this in Los Angeles and Orange county? Were you using a fare multiplier, where and when did you drive?


----------



## Mash Ghasem

cman5555 said:


> I did mention the figure didnt include my cash tips, that put me over the 3k mark &#128521;


Well done, nevertheless. :thumbup:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

cman5555 said:


> Impressive, driving Uber X? Is this in Los Angeles and Orange county? Were you using a fare multiplier, where and when did you drive?


Yes, NYC


----------



## Road Hu$tle

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Impressive and Inspiring &#128178;


----------



## Young Kim

#professoruber said:


> I want to see week over week for atleast 4 weeks of making $3k. We all have a good week but burnout will happen putting in them app hours which we can add another 10-20 hours to that.


Excellent point. If you log in say 20 app hours, you have probably put in 5 or 6 more hours.



Road Hu$tle said:


> Impressive and Inspiring &#128178;


Second that. ccman5555 and Rideshare Hustler are the two ultimate warrior kings on this forum. My hats are off to them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

The only time you can accurately account for your expenses is when your actually getting rid of the car you had been using for X months/years.

Depreciation is next to impossible to calculate to an accurate measure,

The expenses of driving a car down the road come AFTER the fact.


All those bajillion miles and 50,000 trunk slams take a toll on your car, some of it is in breaking parts, the rest is in depreciation. And you won't REALLY know how much your car depreciated until your selling that car.


Take my 2010 toyota Sienna minivan, 230,000 miles in 3.5 years.

Brand new to worthless in 3.5 years as a taxi.

I honestly didn't think i was going to get the last 80,000 miles out of it that i had. I had budgeted for the car only surviving 3 years and 150,000 miles.

It's just REALLY hard to calculate this stuff.


I personally think LUCK has a lot to do with depreciation, whether or not you can squeeze an extra 50 or even 100,000 miles out of the car will change the per mile depreciation cost. And it will vary by car.


You know what else effects a car's value?

Smell...

And taxis smell...


----------



## Young Kim

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Depreciation is next to impossible to calculate to an accurate measure,
> 
> The expenses of driving a car down the road come AFTER the fact.
> 
> It's just REALLY hard to calculate this stuff.


Great point! And very well explained. Also it is great that you pointed out the smell of a taxi... or an old RS car. Since the driver is in the car all the time, it is hard to smell any odor. I'll be sure to keep that in mind for my car.


----------



## Road Hu$tle

What is your market? I am not sure if I can make $3000 in my market even if I give it 100 hours.


----------



## K-pax

Zyy91 said:


> That's great! Take advantage of it while you can. I've been making about $200 a day lately but only working 4-5hrs a day. I couldn't handle driving 100hrs a week. &#128517;


100 online hours. Unless they're online 100% of the time they work, it's likely much more real life hours.


----------



## cman5555

Road Hu$tle said:


> What is your market? I am not sure if I can make $3000 in my market even if I give it 100 hours.


Los angeles and orange county


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Tell me the truth..did you take a page from my book? 😆


----------



## mbd

3000$ a week, Dara might sign up :smiles:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

cman5555 said:


> It's referring to when the service fee is reduced from 25% to 1% 2% or 9% etc
> 
> 
> Thank you for the positive feedback, I appreciate it&#128522;


You bought into that "pay us for pings" thing? Do you think it worked out to your benefit?



SHalester said:


> but why would somebody do that? There are easier ways to earn a living that don't require those hours and pay more.


Maybe getting a $150k a year job
is difficult for some people. 
I dont think i could get one 
and doubt im the only one...


----------



## cman5555

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You bought into that "pay us for pings" thing? Do you think it worked out to your benefit?
> 
> 
> Maybe getting a $150k a year job
> is difficult for some people.
> I dont think i could get one
> and doubt im the only one...


I only needed to do 20 rides to get a reduced service fee and ended up getting hundreds extra for the week, so yes I see the benefit


----------



## mbd

3000/week is 156,000$ a year...that will not happen and it will not be even close. .80c/mile is 30% more than the Nt Avg, so my guess is that you might gross about 90,000$ in 12 months.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

cman5555 said:


> I only needed to do 20 rides to get a reduced service fee and ended up getting hundreds extra for the week, so yes I see the benefit


They were touting some kind of thing where you paid em like $100 for pings and you got a reduced fee but you had to pay for every ping they sent you was why i was asking. 
Bravo on the big bucks.
Make sure you get enough sleep!!!


----------



## Atom guy

That's not even physically possible in my market, even if you did XL. On X there are just hours of the day when there is no point in even being out, and you can totally forget about surge. I barely ever see any. Last week I did $760 in 34 hours with 76 trips, not including tips. But that includes $55 in Quest also.


----------



## mikees3

damn and here I was happy with cracking a $100/week 😱


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

K-pax said:


> 100 online hours. Unless they're online 100% of the time they work, it's likely much more real life hours.


I don't understand this. Are you saying there are hours unaccounted for in addition to being online?

You could argue the opposite: some people go online while watching TV and if the request looks good, hop in the car. So, sometimes being online one hour really means driving for 20 minutes.

I have respect for the OP regardless of all these other factors people like to throw at success stories. It's his time, he can spend it all behind the wheel if he so chooses.


----------



## SHalester

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Maybe getting a $150k a year job


...doesn't have to be that high. A $150k job is one with a college degree and specialized skills ie one that requires something beyond a college degree. A sonographer would be a perfect example of a super high paying job.

There are plenty of jobs > $75k, but they all require skills.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

SHalester said:


> ...doesn't have to be that high. A $150k job is one with a college degree and specialized skills ie one that requires something beyond a college degree. A sonographer would be a perfect example of a super high paying job.
> 
> There are plenty of jobs > $75k, but they all require skills.


Im 58 years old w a high school diploma
and pretty good with a bo staff.
Got any suggestions other than uber where i can make $75,000 a year so when i get deactivated i dont have to take a loss in pay?


----------



## tohunt4me

Who is John Galt? said:


> .​363 points! Wow!
> 
> .


But how many VIRTUAL BADGES ?


----------



## SHalester

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Got any suggestions other than uber where i can make $75,000


for your state? Nope. Plus, really, I was referring to the OP to make what he made one week to do so annually he'd need a W2 job, which if one had skills could be done for much fewer hours and fewer days.

Plus, at our age that fact we are over 50 tends to diminish W2 possibilities. Ageism is a thing, sadly.


----------



## radikia

How much are you going to be making a week when this happens ?









Uber CEO says its service will probably shut down temporarily in California if it's forced to classify drivers as employees


If the appeal doesn't work out for Uber, it will be banking on voters to determine its fate in voting on Proposition 22 in November.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## SHalester

radikia said:


> How much are you going to be making a week when this happens ?


same I'm making now.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Too bad that will all come to an end when Uber shuts down until Proposition 22 to repeal or exempt rideshare drivers from AB-5. You can drive Lyft still, however, they are not offering drivers any surge multiplier option. LOL.


----------



## radikia

SHalester said:


> same I'm making now.


Which must be zero then


----------



## SHalester

radikia said:


> Which must be zero then


Uber earnings? oh yes, zero since 3/18. And now with UI a whopping $122 twice a month.

Good thing don't depend on either as a source of income.


----------



## bethswannns

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


100 hours is like 3 week of full time for me.. IN my mind, 30 hours is full time. you worked 3 week of full time hours in one week..

there is a potential risk for arthritis, head injury, joint dislocation, depression, cancer and heart disease if you work too much...


----------



## ColdRider

*In this thread: *

People not grossing $2k to $3k a week and/or on government assistance roasting/questioning the OP for being online 100 hours.

&#128128;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im 58 years old w a high school diploma
> and pretty good with a bo staff.
> Got any suggestions other than uber where i can make $75,000 a year so when i get deactivated i dont have to take a loss in pay?


Which state do you reside in?



bethswannns said:


> 100 hours is like 3 week of full time for me.. IN my mind, 30 hours is full time. you worked 3 week of full time hours in one week..
> 
> there is a potential risk for arthritis, head injury, joint dislocation, depression, cancer and heart disease if you work too much...


This is correct if you do not get a full nights sleep. I also do full body cryotherapy, localized cryotherapy and 2-3 hours of massage therapy, it helps immensely. There's a strategy to all of this madness. Ask me how I know.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im 58 years old w a high school diploma
> and pretty good with a bo staff.
> Got any suggestions other than uber where i can make $75,000 a year so when i get deactivated i dont have to take a loss in pay?


I would relocate to Texas, look into oilfield and pipeline jobs if not for rideshare. But I am 29 not 58, so in terms of health probably not for you.


----------



## AnUberDriver.

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Good job bro..but how come uber says 12hrs a day..


----------



## K-pax

When I do a 40 hour week of real time hours (I log my time along with my miles)... my 'online hours' look more like 11-12 hours per app.... for the entire week.. so, roughly about half of my actual hours are 'online hours'. That's why when I see 99 ONLINE HOURS, I'm like... holy crap. Must be someone who works literally all day and night.



ColdRider said:


> *In this thread: *
> 
> People not grossing $2k to $3k a week and/or on government assistance roasting/questioning the OP for being online 100 hours.
> 
> &#128128;


Of course I don't make $3k a week. I actually have personal time and family time. If I had a death wish, I could do that, but at some point you have to put the money down and be a human being. 100 online hours means someone literally just does rideshare every second they are awake, 7 days a week. That's working way too much. Working that much can and will eventually kill you, or give you some terrible health... especially a job where you're sedentary like driving. It's simply not worth it.


----------



## BunnyK

ColdRider said:


> *In this thread: *
> 
> People not grossing $2k to $3k a week and/or on government assistance roasting/questioning the OP for being online 100 hours.
> 
> &#128128;


How people getting handouts for doing nothing have the ego to insult anyone is pure comedy. Then they try and become victims lol



K-pax said:


> When I do a 40 hour week of real time hours (I log my time along with my miles)... my 'online hours' look more like 11-12 hours per app.... for the entire week.. so, roughly about half of my actual hours are 'online hours'. That's why when I see 99 ONLINE HOURS, I'm like... holy crap. Must be someone who works literally all day and night.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't make $3k a week. I actually have personal time and family time. If I had a death wish, I could do that, but at some point you have to put the money down and be a human being. 100 online hours means someone literally just does rideshare every second they are awake, 7 days a week. That's working way too much. Working that much can and will eventually kill you, or give you some terrible health... especially a job where you're sedentary like driving. It's simply not worth it.


You act like people who work hard don't value their families. My family and friends are the main reason to work and improve myself. Other humans are the most important elements on this Earth.

If people valued the people around them they would set an example for others. Some people are lazy and are only looking for ways to steal things from others using whatever rationalization they can to justify doing it. Getting talked down to by people that do this is annoying but expected.


----------



## cman5555

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I don't understand this. Are you saying there are hours unaccounted for in addition to being online?
> 
> You could argue the opposite: some people go online while watching TV and if the request looks good, hop in the car. So, sometimes being online one hour really means driving for 20 minutes.
> 
> I have respect for the OP regardless of all these other factors people like to throw at success stories. It's his time, he can spend it all behind the wheel if he so chooses.


The hours arent 100% reflective of my time on the road, for example if I am running errands ill put the multiplier on and see if I get a ping etc. But, yes I am still driving a lot.



K-pax said:


> When I do a 40 hour week of real time hours (I log my time along with my miles)... my 'online hours' look more like 11-12 hours per app.... for the entire week.. so, roughly about half of my actual hours are 'online hours'. That's why when I see 99 ONLINE HOURS, I'm like... holy crap. Must be someone who works literally all day and night.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't make $3k a week. I actually have personal time and family time. If I had a death wish, I could do that, but at some point you have to put the money down and be a human being. 100 online hours means someone literally just does rideshare every second they are awake, 7 days a week. That's working way too much. Working that much can and will eventually kill you, or give you some terrible health... especially a job where you're sedentary like driving. It's simply not worth it.


I like working the night shift lately from 10pm to 12pm somewhere in that range 7 days a week. Right now I want to earn as much as I can expecially since uber is threatening to shut down in california soon if they dont win their appeal in court



AnUberDriver. said:


> Good job bro..but how come uber says 12hrs a day..


If the car isnt moving..then the hours arent counted as official "time" on road.



bethswannns said:


> 100 hours is like 3 week of full time for me.. IN my mind, 30 hours is full time. you worked 3 week of full time hours in one week..
> 
> there is a potential risk for arthritis, head injury, joint dislocation, depression, cancer and heart disease if you work too much...


No risk, no reward&#128522; i do take time for myself to rejuvinate&#128521;



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Too bad that will all come to an end when Uber shuts down until Proposition 22 to repeal or exempt rideshare drivers from AB-5. You can drive Lyft still, however, they are not offering drivers any surge multiplier option. LOL.


It will suck if we can only drive with lyft...


----------



## SHalester

cman5555 said:


> It will suck if we can only drive with lyft..


Lyft will not escape AB5, even tho they haven't made a single change unlike Uber which has. Lyft is funding Prop 22, tho. So, at least one person at Lyft is aware of what is going down.


----------



## cman5555

radikia said:


> How much are you going to be making a week when this happens ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber CEO says its service will probably shut down temporarily in California if it's forced to classify drivers as employees
> 
> 
> If the appeal doesn't work out for Uber, it will be banking on voters to determine its fate in voting on Proposition 22 in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


Yes, I read this...doesnt look good


----------



## ColdRider

K-pax said:


> Of course I don't make $3k a week. I actually have personal time and family time. If I had a death wish, I could do that, but at some point you have to put the money down and be a human being. 100 online hours means someone literally just does rideshare every second they are awake, 7 days a week. That's working way too much. Working that much can and will eventually kill you, or give you some terrible health... especially a job where you're sedentary like driving. It's simply not worth it.


It's obvious that OP sacrificed time and energy to gross just under $3k in one week. There's no point in arguing that but I have to say, some may find it very condescending the way you posted "I _*actually*_ have personal time and family time." I added the emphasis but the message is much the same.

I didn't read the whole thread (shame on me), but maybe OP is sacrificing that time for a larger goal? What if he has debt he's trying to get rid of or wants to save a down payment for a house? What if he has no family?

I've sacrificed like that when I was 19 to buy a car in cash and move out.

I hate to say it, but many of the criticisms OP is receiving comes across off as COPE. Almost like someone saying "I could have been a surgeon but I didn't have the patience to go through medical school. Screw all that!" but then they complain about wealth inequality.

I guess when there are so many options for high paying jobs out there, it's easy to be choosy.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

K-pax said:


> When I do a 40 hour week of real time hours (I log my time along with my miles)... my 'online hours' look more like 11-12 hours per app.... for the entire week.. so, roughly about half of my actual hours are 'online hours'. That's why when I see 99 ONLINE HOURS, I'm like... holy crap. Must be someone who works literally all day and night.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't make $3k a week. I actually have personal time and family time. If I had a death wish, I could do that, but at some point you have to put the money down and be a human being. 100 online hours means someone literally just does rideshare every second they are awake, 7 days a week. That's working way too much. Working that much can and will eventually kill you, or give you some terrible health... especially a job where you're sedentary like driving. It's simply not worth it.


Not everyone on here has a family like myself, nor do I wish to retire at 65. Yes it is a huge sacrifice on personal time, as you can see by the hours worked. I work the same hours. Family and friends will understand the bigger goal, to strive for something 99% of people don't, which is financial freedom. In the end it's worth the sacrifice, personally for me. If there was an easier and less time consuming way to bring about the same money, believe me I would do it.


----------



## radikia

cman5555 said:


> It will suck if we can only drive with lyft...


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/12/lyf...ay-have-to-suspend-service-in-california.html


----------



## Oscar Levant

cman5555 said:


> Probably about $2700-$2800 net. I spend about $30 a day in gas or so, driving a 2010 toyota prius


How many miles per day do you drive? I have a 2018 prius, and spend maybe $4 per day.


----------



## radikia

BunnyK said:


> How people getting handouts for doing nothing have the ego to insult anyone is pure comedy. Then they try and become victims lol
> 
> 
> You act like people who work hard don't value their families. My family and friends are the main reason to work and improve myself. Other humans are the most important elements on this Earth.
> 
> If people valued the people around them they would set an example for others. Some people are lazy and are only looking for ways to steal things from others using whatever rationalization they can to justify doing it. Getting talked down to by people that do this is annoying but expected.


Don't you have a Federal Courthouse to burn down or a riot to attend somewhere with your friends ?


----------



## K-pax

ColdRider said:


> It's obvious that OP sacrificed time and energy to gross just under $3k in one week. There's no point in arguing that but I have to say, some may find it very condescending the way you posted "I _*actually*_ have personal time and family time." I added the emphasis but the message is much the same.
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread (shame on me), but maybe OP is sacrificing that time for a larger goal? What if he has debt he's trying to get rid of or wants to save a down payment for a house? What if he has no family?
> 
> I've sacrificed like that when I was 19 to buy a car in cash and move out.
> 
> I hate to say it, but many of the criticisms OP is receiving comes across off as COPE. Almost like someone saying "I could have been a surgeon but I didn't have the patience to go through medical school. Screw all that!" but then they complain about wealth inequality.
> 
> I guess when there are so many options for high paying jobs out there, it's easy to be choosy.


The emphasis was yours, not mine. I'm just saying that in the contest of who can be more of a workaholic, I don't really care that much to win. That can be a lonely path to take, and can cause a lot of problems down the road, when too much time is spent chasing dollars and not enough on the family you have. It's more important to me to have relationships with my kids as they grow up than to pull in $9,000 a month working every waking second. The premise of this thread was to criticize people who aren't doing that. I'm introducing the point into the conversation that it's rediculous to criticize people who make time for family by maintaining work/life balance. An unavailable parent can cause a lot of psychological issues for children. It is also a very good way to end romantic relationships.

Then there are the health risks of working that much. I have personally known people who worked themselves quite literally into a heart attack Or stroke. You won't be making much money if you're unable to work due to a bad stroke that makes you forget how to walk or talk, or have extreme difficulty doing the most basic things. You can and will wear your body out if you don't have balance and allow yourself chances to rest. You can have the most iron will on earth, with a golden work ethic, but if your health gives out, that won't mean much.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> Not everyone on here has a family like myself, nor do I wish to retire at 65. Yes it is a huge sacrifice on personal time, as you can see by the hours worked. I work the same hours. Family and friends will understand the bigger goal, to strive for something 99% of people don't, which is financial freedom. In the end it's worth the sacrifice, personally for me. If there was an easier and less time consuming way to bring about the same money, believe me I would do it.


Your kids will become adults sooner than you think. It would be a really bad idea to have no relationship with them while they are growing up. Like I said, an unavailable parent tends to leave kids with lasting psychological issues. Having a lot of money will not ease those issues.


----------



## Kah Chere

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Wow that is great. To achieve that result based on my earnings over a year in my city I would have to work 42 hrs in a 24hr period. I might look into buying a DeLorean.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

K-pax said:


> The emphasis was yours, not mine. I'm just saying that in the contest of who can be more of a workaholic, I don't really care that much to win. That can be a lonely path to take, and can cause a lot of problems down the road, when too much time is spent chasing dollars and not enough on the family you have. It's more important to me to have relationships with my kids as they grow up than to pull in $9,000 a month working every waking second. The premise of this thread was to criticize people who aren't doing that. I'm introducing the point into the conversation that it's rediculous to criticize people who make time for family by maintaining work/life balance. An unavailable parent can cause a lot of psychological issues for children. It is also a very good way to end romantic relationships.
> 
> Then there are the health risks of working that much. I have personally known people who worked themselves quite literally into a heart attack Or stroke. You won't be making much money if you're unable to work due to a bad stroke that makes you forget how to walk or talk, or have extreme difficulty doing the most basic things. You can and will wear your body out if you don't have balance and allow yourself chances to rest. You can have the most iron will on earth, with a golden work ethic, but if your health gives out, that won't mean much.
> 
> 
> Your kids will become adults sooner than you think. It would be a really bad idea to have no relationship with them while they are growing up. Like I said, an unavailable parent tends to leave kids with lasting psychological issues. Having a lot of money will not ease those issues.


I do not have kids.



K-pax said:


> The emphasis was yours, not mine. I'm just saying that in the contest of who can be more of a workaholic, I don't really care that much to win. That can be a lonely path to take, and can cause a lot of problems down the road, when too much time is spent chasing dollars and not enough on the family you have. It's more important to me to have relationships with my kids as they grow up than to pull in $9,000 a month working every waking second. The premise of this thread was to criticize people who aren't doing that. I'm introducing the point into the conversation that it's rediculous to criticize people who make time for family by maintaining work/life balance. An unavailable parent can cause a lot of psychological issues for children. It is also a very good way to end romantic relationships.
> 
> Then there are the health risks of working that much. I have personally known people who worked themselves quite literally into a heart attack Or stroke. You won't be making much money if you're unable to work due to a bad stroke that makes you forget how to walk or talk, or have extreme difficulty doing the most basic things. You can and will wear your body out if you don't have balance and allow yourself chances to rest. You can have the most iron will on earth, with a golden work ethic, but if your health gives out, that won't mean much.
> 
> 
> Your kids will become adults sooner than you think. It would be a really bad idea to have no relationship with them while they are growing up. Like I said, an unavailable parent tends to leave kids with lasting psychological issues. Having a lot of money will not ease those issues.


I don't see how the thread was made to criticize people who do not make 3k a week. Clearly the average person cannot do this type of work without sacrificing on social life.


----------



## Road Hu$tle

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I do not have kids.
> 
> 
> I don't see how the thread was made to criticize people who do not make 3k a week. Clearly the average person cannot do this type of work without sacrificing on social life.


Don't give attention to the nay sayers and critics. Winner takes it all, loser takes a fall. Keep up the hu$tle!!!


----------



## ten25

Nats121 said:


> Take a look at your "independent contractor" contract and you'll see all of the various things that can get you fired.


The difference is right now I can reject trips I don't want and get away with it. Even though there might be something in the agreement about acceptance rates. Once I'm an employee that likely won't be possible, because the company needs the money in order to pay my minimum hourly.

Chances are the net pay will be worse if Uber ever reopens shop with drivers as employees. A lot worse compared to now when you can set your rates.


----------



## LDSJFaith

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


GREAT JOB. I made 2600 last week in Baltimore / Philly. It's good to see someone logging big hours. Do you do this consistently? I'm trying to consistently do 80 to 100 hours myself.


----------



## Young Kim

cman5555 said:


> Yes, I read this...doesnt look good


My friend cman5555, I really hope that it does not happen for you bro. If so, with the money that you can make, I'd seriously consider relocating. You have this RS thing on LOCK!



RideShare_Hustler said:


> I don't see how the thread was made to criticize people who do not make 3k a week. Clearly the average person cannot do this type of work without sacrificing on social life.


You are a beast! (in every way that is good). Don't listen to any haters. You are a positive force and what you do can encourage others. Keep on truckin'!!!


----------



## LDSJFaith

Any other drivers working 60+ hours a week want to start a group chat?


----------



## K-pax

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I do not have kids.
> 
> 
> I don't see how the thread was made to criticize people who do not make 3k a week. Clearly the average person cannot do this type of work without sacrificing on social life.


You said you 'had a family'. That is generally what that means. At any rate, people have different priorities. I couldn't work like that if I wanted to.

It became that kind of thread. Us people with families already sacrificed out social lives when we had kids. Lol

At any rate, think of your health. You can't make much money if you have a bad stroke from never resting.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

LDSJFaith said:


> Any other drivers working 60+ hours a week want to start a group chat?


Sure, why not.



K-pax said:


> You said you 'had a family'. That is generally what that means. At any rate, people have different priorities. I couldn't work like that if I wanted to.
> 
> It became that kind of thread. Us people with families already sacrificed out social lives when we had kids. Lol
> 
> At any rate, think of your health. You can't make much money if you have a bad stroke from never resting.


Yes I looked back and it does look vague the way I worded it. Should've been more clearer.

In terms of health I keep my body fully rested every night. I do not set an alarm clock anymore as it throws my body out of wack due to lack of muscle recovery. I have adjusted my schedule to work whenever I wake up and that's how I keep earning the same amount every day. Although now I'm up to 15 hours from 14 due to high supply and low demand here in nyc. When the planner gets activated again rides will be plentiful.


----------



## cman5555

LDSJFaith said:


> GREAT JOB. I made 2600 last week in Baltimore / Philly. It's good to see someone logging big hours. Do you do this consistently? I'm trying to consistently do 80 to 100 hours myself.


 I do a couple weeks or a month of 100 hour weeks and take breaks after,


----------



## Road Hu$tle

cman5555 said:


> I do a couple weeks or a month of 100 hour weeks and take breaks after,


You are making me excited. Can't wait to Uber this weekend &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


----------



## cman5555

Young Kim said:


> My friend cman5555, I really hope that it does not happen for you bro. If so, with the money that you can make, I'd seriously consider relocating. You have this RS thing on LOCK!
> 
> 
> You are a beast! (in every way that is good). Don't listen to any haters. You are a positive force and what you do can encourage others. Keep on truckin'!!!


 Thank you for the positive feedback. I think go South with uber in the future I will move to Seattle, Portland or other market to drive instead.



Road Hu$tle said:


> You are making me excited. Can't wait to Uber this weekend &#128176;&#128176;&#128176;


 Go make that money brotha&#128522;



LDSJFaith said:


> Any other drivers working 60+ hours a week want to start a group chat?


Im down


----------



## LDSJFaith

cman5555 said:


> I do a couple weeks or a month of 100 hour weeks and take breaks after,


Be my coach.


----------



## TomTheAnt

You lost me at 99+ hours , but what ever floats your boat. :thumbup: No skin off my back as I only do this stuff PT. And even then I actually did do some 50+ hour weeks every now and then. Haven't driven since early March, though, and in no rush to do it any time soon, either.


----------



## LDSJFaith

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cman5555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the positive feedback. I think go South with uber in the future I will move to Seattle, Portland or other market to drive instead.
> 
> 
> Go make that money brotha&#128522;
> 
> 
> Im down
> 
> 
> 
> Chat, y'all wanna use Facebook?
> 
> Add me https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100045801519064
Click to expand...

Work like hell. I mean you just have to put in 80 to 100 hour weeks every week. [This] improves the odds of success. If other people are putting in 40 hour work weeks and you're putting in 100 hour work weeks, then even if you're doing the same thing you know that you will achieve in 4 months what it takes them a year to achieve.

Elon Musk

Also, J D Rockefeller and Vanderbilt were well known for working 16 hour days 7 days a week.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

This is for today, with my weekly bonus.


----------



## K-pax

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> 
> Yes I looked back and it does look vague the way I worded it. Should've been more clearer.
> 
> In terms of health I keep my body fully rested every night. I do not set an alarm clock anymore as it throws my body out of wack due to lack of muscle recovery. I have adjusted my schedule to work whenever I wake up and that's how I keep earning the same amount every day. Although now I'm up to 15 hours from 14 due to high supply and low demand here in nyc. When the planner gets activated again rides will be plentiful.


I'm not criticizing you working hard, btw... it just needs to be emphasized. You will not make $3,000 a month without working extremely unhealthy amounts of time. Even truck drivers are limited on how much they can work.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

K-pax said:


> I'm not criticizing you working hard, btw... it just needs to be emphasized. You will not make $3,000 a month without working extremely unhealthy amounts of time. Even truck drivers are limited on how much they can work.


You can't just put a blanket statement on health. Whatever is unhealthy to you might be sustainable for someone else. I've been doing it since March, perfecting things along the way. And I max out at 4.5k a week, gross.


----------



## Itsallascam

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


That works out to appx $29/hr. Drivers used to make 40-50/hr easily.


----------



## Brokenglass400

100 hours of driving in a week? Do you want a blood clot or you just asking for lifelong back issues?


----------



## Young Kim

K-pax said:


> I'm not criticizing you working hard, btw... it just needs to be emphasized. You will not make $3,000 a month without working extremely unhealthy amounts of time. Even truck drivers are limited on how much they can work.


I think he makes 3,000 every single week!


----------



## Mkang14

Young Kim said:


> I think he makes 3,000 every single week!


I think the person you quoted meant $3,000 a week.

I dont think anyone thinks $3,000 a month is a lot


----------



## Young Kim

Itsallascam said:


> That works out to appx $29/hr. Drivers used to make 40-50/hr easily.


That may be true but at least the op is not letting that get in the way of crushing it in the present day



RideShare_Hustler said:


> You can't just put a blanket statement on health. Whatever is unhealthy to you might be sustainable for someone else. I've been doing it since March, perfecting things along the way. And I max out at 4.5k a week, gross.


Good point. Different people have different bodies.


----------



## ColdRider

Brokenglass400 said:


> 100 hours of driving in a week? Do you want a blood clot or you just asking for lifelong back issues?


You know what's also bad for your health?

Sitting on the couch all day, collecting a government check while stuffing your face with disgusting fast food.


----------



## Young Kim

ColdRider said:


> You know what's also bad for your health?
> 
> Sitting on the couch all day, collecting a government check while stuffing your face with disgusting fast food.


Lol my friend ColdRider, now that was "Cold"!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

LDSJFaith said:


> GREAT JOB. I made 2600 last week in Baltimore / Philly. It's good to see someone logging big hours. Do you do this consistently? I'm trying to consistently do 80 to 100 hours myself.


I have been doing this consistently since the Rona.


----------



## Brokenglass400

ColdRider said:


> You know what's also bad for your health?
> 
> Sitting on the couch all day, collecting a government check while stuffing your face with disgusting fast food.


lmao. You are wrong if you are insinuating that as me. dickrider


----------



## CJfrom619

I did $3k in a week a couple months ago. Last time I tried and it was because earnings was so good at the time. A perfect storm really.


----------



## K-pax

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You can't just put a blanket statement on health. Whatever is unhealthy to you might be sustainable for someone else. I've been doing it since March, perfecting things along the way. And I max out at 4.5k a week, gross.


Well, of course not. People will be affected by things at different levels, based on genetic predispositions, diet, and other factors. That said... driving jobs are actually, in the long term, fairly unhealthy inherently. You are sitting stationary for very long periods of time, doing repetitive motions, straining your eyes and so forth. Doing that since march is not long enough to start to ruin your health. It may take less or more time depending on the person, but if you work a driving job 100 hours a week, it will eventually wear your body down. I was not working nearly as many hours as you, and in my case, I was already starting to see some really bad health effects (not to mention major difficulty being an adequate husband and father for my wife and kids). I was told by a doctor that if I did not change my work habits, I would end up probably having a heart attack or stroke, and increasing my chance of cancer from such a sedentary lifestyle (unavoidable when your job is driving a vehicle). I reduced my work habits and my health started to improve... and I was able to more adequately be there for my wife and children as well. Yes, I had to make less money, but it was a choice I had to make. I wouldn't make much money if I became permanently disabled with a stroke, now would I?

Don't take any of the BS from the BunnyK crew (I'm not a dick like them). I am not trying to belittle you. I just feel that it's important to point out that in order to earn that kind of money in this business, you have to work an unhealthy amount of hours. You aren't making $3k a week working a 40 hour work week.



ColdRider said:


> You know what's also bad for your health?
> 
> Sitting on the couch all day, collecting a government check while stuffing your face with disgusting fast food.


In the time I was on unemployment, I actually lost a bit of weight (I have been a passionate cook since I was a child, so I was able to cook everything from scratch instead of eating processed foods from lack of free time), was able to plant and maintain a sizable garden (Haven't bought any vegetables all season), learned how to fix small engines (repaired a few old pieces of equipment while learning a new practical skill), and began taking online classes in computer programming to transition myself out of driving for a living (It's a perfectly respectable job, but unfortunately, it's a dead end one. I want the best future for my children that I can give them, and Uber won't even be around for us once SDCs eventually take over the commercial transportation business). On top of that had to play teacher for my young kids since school was not being held in person. Sitting on couches eating fast food was not really a part of it. Working too much in a driving job was actually a cause of too much sitting and eating disgusting fast food.

Like I said in the other post. I know the destructive effects of being a workaholic, because I have been a workaholic. I have been to hell and back in my life, homeless and hopeless, and worked my ass off over the years with that in mind, in an attempt to give my family a semblance of a middle class existence. COVID really turned things sideways in ways that are totally not fair to judge. It's not like a normal recession. During a normal recession, the government doesn't close schools down and mandate flourishing businesses to close overnight. There is no amount of preparing a business can do for such an unprecedented happening. Usually, if a business is failing, you can see the signs ahead of time. My business was doing better than ever. Then COVID happened. I am actually back to driving, and grinding hard at that (though being careful not to overdo it like I have a natural tendency to do, for the sake of my health and familial relationships). That said, I really am not sure what is going to happen when the schools don't open in a month, and the state is expecting my kids to be doing hours of home based schoolwork a day. My wife and I both work full time jobs. We don't 'sit around on couches eating fast food'.


----------



## cman5555

LDSJFaith said:


> Be my coach.


There is no secret to making money with uber and lyft, just drive a lot in populated areas idealy with higher rates and you will be successful



CJfrom619 said:


> I did $3k in a week a couple months ago. Last time I tried and it was because earnings was so good at the time. A perfect storm really.
> View attachment 498161


Nice week&#128522;



LDSJFaith said:


> GREAT JOB. I made 2600 last week in Baltimore / Philly. It's good to see someone logging big hours. Do you do this consistently? I'm trying to consistently do 80 to 100 hours myself.


I drive this way a couple weeks or month at a time and taper it down


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

K-pax said:


> Well, of course not. People will be affected by things at different levels, based on genetic predispositions, diet, and other factors. That said... driving jobs are actually, in the long term, fairly unhealthy inherently. You are sitting stationary for very long periods of time, doing repetitive motions, straining your eyes and so forth. Doing that since march is not long enough to start to ruin your health. It may take less or more time depending on the person, but if you work a driving job 100 hours a week, it will eventually wear your body down. I was not working nearly as many hours as you, and in my case, I was already starting to see some really bad health effects (not to mention major difficulty being an adequate husband and father for my wife and kids). I was told by a doctor that if I did not change my work habits, I would end up probably having a heart attack or stroke, and increasing my chance of cancer from such a sedentary lifestyle (unavoidable when your job is driving a vehicle). I reduced my work habits and my health started to improve... and I was able to more adequately be there for my wife and children as well. Yes, I had to make less money, but it was a choice I had to make. I wouldn't make much money if I became permanently disabled with a stroke, now would I?
> 
> Don't take any of the BS from the BunnyK crew (I'm not a dick like them). I am not trying to belittle you. I just feel that it's important to point out that in order to earn that kind of money in this business, you have to work an unhealthy amount of hours. You aren't making $3k a week working a 40 hour work week.


Yes there is some truth to your narrative, if you go months on end without breaks and or without maintaining good health. Most people who work like that do end up causing more harm than good to themselves. But as I stated before I treat myself periodically to full body massages and cryotherapy as well as localized sessions, meaning targeting the body parts that need the most work such as the plantar fascia and Achilles' tendon for instance. I take breaks when I need them.

My main goal is to pay back some of my debt due to all of this nonsense that is going on right now. From mid September I will be working only 6 days a week.


----------



## goneubering

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Joined UP on Tues? My compliments on your well done Photoshop work.


----------



## Brokenglass400

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Yes there is some truth to your narrative, if you go months on end without breaks and or without maintaining good health. Most people who work like that do end up causing more harm than good to themselves. But as I stated before I treat myself periodically to full body massages and cryotherapy as well as localized sessions, meaning targeting the body parts that need the most work such as the plantar fascia and Achilles' tendon for instance. I take breaks when I need them.
> 
> My main goal is to pay back some of my debt due to all of this nonsense that is going on right now. From mid September I will be working only 6 days a week.


working out periodically or getting a massage once in a while doesnt makeup for hoards of sedentary driving. you are literally killimg yourself whether you see it or not.

you have to be diligent and take breaks FREQUENTLY. when i mean frequently i mean getting the hell out of your car every thirty minutes to move and hydrate. There is a study that compared two groups of people that measured their ability to attain information while reading over the span of 6 hours. one group did 6 hours straight. the other took a 5 minute break every thirty minutes. the one that took breaks outperformed and was able to retain informatioall the way until the end where as the 6 hour straight group was unable to retain new information after the first thirty minutes. i think this can be applied to the body as well.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Brokenglass400 said:


> working out periodically or getting a massage once in a while doesnt makeup for hoards of sedentary driving. you are literally killimg yourself whether you see it or not.
> 
> you have to be diligent and take breaks FREQUENTLY. when i mean frequently i mean getting the hell out of your car every thirty minutes to move and hydrate. There is a study that compared two groups of people that measured their ability to attain information while reading over the span of 6 hours. one group did 6 hours straight. the other took a 5 minute break every thirty minutes. the one that took breaks outperformed and was able to retain informatioall the way until the end where as the 6 hour straight group was unable to retain new information after the first thirty minutes. i think this can be applied to the body as well.


I always get out the car while I wait on calls. I drink over 2 liters of water a day.


----------



## K-pax

Brokenglass400 said:


> working out periodically or getting a massage once in a while doesnt makeup for hoards of sedentary driving. you are literally killimg yourself whether you see it or not.
> 
> you have to be diligent and take breaks FREQUENTLY. when i mean frequently i mean getting the hell out of your car every thirty minutes to move and hydrate. There is a study that compared two groups of people that measured their ability to attain information while reading over the span of 6 hours. one group did 6 hours straight. the other took a 5 minute break every thirty minutes. the one that took breaks outperformed and was able to retain informatioall the way until the end where as the 6 hour straight group was unable to retain new information after the first thirty minutes. i think this can be applied to the body as well.


I'd say the injury that comes along with jobs like ours can be worse than fully physical work. Fully physical work is very obvious how it takes it's toll on your body in a very tangible way that you can respond to, so you tend to make corrections as you go to avoid the immediate and obvious consequences. In jobs that are really sedentary and repetitive, you don't always really even notice what it's doing to you until you're already a fair amount down the line... so you actually may end up doing worse for your health, because you think 'hey so what... I'm just sitting on my ass' and don't make corrections until it actually turns into more of a serious concern, if ever. What it does is too subtle to notice for quite a long time. You just learn to live with it, as you get more and more unhealthy.

Total boiling frog situation.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I always get out the car while I wait on calls.





K-pax said:


> I'd say the injury that comes along with jobs like ours can be worse than fully physical work. Fully physical work is very obvious how it takes it's toll on your body in a very tangible way that you can respond to, so you tend to make corrections as you go to avoid the immediate and obvious consequences. In jobs that are really sedentary and repetitive, you don't always really even notice what it's doing to you until you're already a fair amount down the line... so you actually may end up doing worse for your health, because you think 'hey so what... I'm just sitting on my ass' and don't make corrections until it actually turns into more of a serious concern, if ever. What it does is too subtle to notice for quite a long time. You just learn to live with it, as you get more and more unhealthy.
> 
> Total boiling frog situation.


I'm still taking breaks don't get me wrong, Like today I only worked for a few hours. I'm only doing this for a month before switching to 6 days, eventually I'd like to only do 5 days. This will happen after I invest in some form of passive income. Little by little I will get out of this industry.


Id rather do black car, trust me the money is the same for the amount of hours but 3 times less rides.

By the way, big thank you to those who posted about the health risk factors involving long durations on the job. Your input did not go unnoticed. &#128591;


----------



## K-pax

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I'm still taking breaks don't get me wrong, Like today I only worked for a few hours. I'm only doing this for a month before switching to 6 days, eventually I'd like to only do 5 days. This will happen after I invest in some form of passive income. Little by little I will get out of this industry.
> 
> 
> Id rather do black car, trust me the money is the same for the amount of hours but 3 times less rides.
> 
> By the way, big thank you to those who posted about the health risk factors involving long durations on the job. Your input did not go unnoticed. &#128591;


Oh yeah man. Black is nice. Sucks that the market is way down. I got one Lux Black run today (Since I've been back, they've been extremely rare). A couple Luxes here and there, but mostly just base rate anting like my prius days (so thankful my rig is a hybrid at this point). I savored it's deliciousness. My single airport run for the entire week so far (Seriously. First one all week and I've been working all week). I made as much in that ride as I made in the next several hours. Had me feeling hella nostalgic. Later today, I saw a Lincoln Town Car with the corporate black car service plates and tags dropping off someone at a 7/11. Flipped the Uber app on, and yup... dude was working UberX. I saw a stretch limo towncar the other day sitting at a hotel trying to solicit cheap rides from people on the street. Dude looked pretty stressed, and one of his windows (one of the long side ones) was broken, covered in a black plastic bag (I wonder what the story about that one is). Otherwise a mint limo. Covid has been brutal to the luxury market. Uber nixing Select hasn't helped that situation any (Comfort is NOT a luxury tier. It's like a 1.3x surge off of UberX. Select was roughly 2x of UberX). I've been seeing a few used car lots that deal a lot in commercial vehicles start filling up with party busses, stretch limos and suburbans. Doesn't look like they're moving too many of those. There's been one particularly nice looking luxuy party bus that's been there since April. Could be a good time for an investment if someone had the funds and didn't mind storing a 'gently used' party bus for when this is all over with...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

K-pax said:


> Oh yeah man. Black is nice. Sucks that the market is way down. I got one Lux Black run today (Since I've been back, they've been extremely rare). A couple Luxes here and there, but mostly just base rate anting like my prius days (so thankful my rig is a hybrid at this point). I savored it's deliciousness. My single airport run for the entire week so far (Seriously. First one all week and I've been working all week). I made as much in that ride as I made in the next several hours. Had me feeling hella nostalgic. Later today, I saw a Lincoln Town Car with the corporate black car service plates and tags dropping off someone at a 7/11. Flipped the Uber app on, and yup... dude was working UberX. I saw a stretch limo towncar the other day sitting at a hotel trying to solicit cheap rides from people on the street. Dude looked pretty stressed, and one of his windows (one of the long side ones) was broken, covered in a black plastic bag (I wonder what the story about that one is). Otherwise a mint limo. Covid has been brutal to the luxury market. Uber nixing Select hasn't helped that situation any (Comfort is NOT a luxury tier. It's like a 1.3x surge off of UberX. Select was roughly 2x of UberX). I've been seeing a few used car lots that deal a lot in commercial vehicles start filling up with party busses, stretch limos and suburbans. Doesn't look like they're moving too many of those. There's been one particularly nice looking luxuy party bus that's been there since April. Could be a good time for an investment if someone had the funds and didn't mind storing a 'gently used' party bus for when this is all over with...


They won't be moving those until the executives return as well as the entertainment industry. Probably around the time the vaccines are released and administered.

I would only get an Escalade because I'm in the car all day and I really like the look and it's features. But mainly because I could advertise myself and take 100% of the profits. I would also work for Uber black and limo companies. So there are several directions I could take and not be limited to just one.


----------



## cman5555

goneubering said:


> Joined UP on Tues? My compliments on your well done Photoshop work.


No photoshop)


----------



## 195045

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


r you can see NYC earnings why they impose AB5 if drivers earn so much in California or Uber set you up to earn this amount of money ..95%of New Yorkers are not making any money and Uber take more interest then ever


----------



## goneubering

cman5555 said:


> No photoshop)


I think you've been here before.


----------



## Amos69

SHalester said:


> ...doesn't have to be that high. A $150k job is one with a college degree and specialized skills ie one that requires something beyond a college degree. A sonographer would be a perfect example of a super high paying job.
> 
> There are plenty of jobs > $75k, *but they all require skills.*


Not really. Lots of vendors make bank. It depends on your route and ability to sell. Orowheat RSR's in Seattle market make $60,000 - $100,000. Tough job and graveyard work, but great teamster union benefits.


----------



## SHalester

Amos69 said:


> Not really.


all rules have unicorns, I mean exceptions. Pretty standard the majority of W2 jobs way above minimum wage require some kind of skill set. And every single one requires an in person interview, resume, recommendations etc etc blah blah.


----------



## Amos69

SHalester said:


> all rules have unicorns, I mean exceptions. Pretty standard the majority of W2 jobs way above minimum wage require some kind of skill set. And every single one requires an in person interview, resume, recommendations etc etc blah blah.


Lots of those jobs out there. Vendor jobs generally require you know someone. I have placed a dozen people with bread companies over the past decade. Same is true with Lineman. Highschool degree is required and ability to do moderate math. One gal I placed 7 years ago in a journeyman now, Made almost $250,000 in 2019

You have to look for these types of jobs but they exist in every market.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Gby said:


> r you can see NYC earnings why they impose AB5 if drivers earn so much in California or Uber set you up to earn this amount of money ..95%of New Yorkers are not making any money and Uber take more interest then ever


Where in NY?


----------



## 195045

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Where in NY?


New York City


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks

My first response if Bravo! 👍

Thats great. 3,000$ Gross a week. So that’s 12,000 $ Gross In a month.

But then I see some serious issues as I look further.

As another poster said, we have outside forces looking at our UPee.net claims and use it in journalism and etc.

So for tone and balance I need to clear a few issues if I may.

This type of income can be used to claim drivers don’t need AB5, or that there is no real issues with driver income.

However, the reality is changes made due to AB5, setting your own rate during a driver shortage is a calculated game played by Uber. We know there is a driver shortage. So the few driver being able to set rates while supply is low is extremely profitable and temporary. It will also be gone if there is no AB5. ( Do other states get set your own rate?).

AB5 is the only reason this type of income is possible through set your own rates. The 600$ a week kept most drivers off the streets, The few working In a Pandemic while setting rates had a Ball. 

What about when drivers are back saturating the streets after 600$ free money to stay home Is gone. On top of that take away the set your rates and see destination if AB5 is gone. 

Now it shows 100 hours of work for 3,000 $ Gross.
That is not real, nobody should Calculate income based on 14 hour work days, 7 days a week, 28 days a month. A marathon of sorts but not a real work week. 

It is two weeks of work, not one. At 50 hours a week, this is two weeks of income realistically.

Lets take it further, 100 hours for 3,000$ is 30$ per hour Gross.
( due to low supply, 600 extra UI plus set your rates 2x, 3X that will be gone without AB5)

So tomorrow when drivers are back and no multiplier, lets take a modest 1/3 cut. So the 30$ per hour Gross will be about 20$ per hour Gross in a few days. At a 25% operating cost, that leaves 15 $ per hour net final income pre tax. ( maybe about 5/8 $ taxable income).

So per hour basis on net income, I see 3,000$ weekly income dwindle to 15 $ per hour minimum wage pay before tip.
Nothing special in high cost California. 

16 year old high schooler gets that on their first summer job.

Still Bravo to 30 $ per hour gross and the discipline to pull this off. But remember this is only temporary and due to low supple and multiplier effect of AB5. 

Take a damn week off now, for your own and the public’s best interest.🏖


----------



## Lionslover

kingcorey321 said:


> detroit here. 100 hours expect to earn 1400 max . 14 an hour no matter what you do.
> airport you will be 16 an hour but more gas used .


I'm in Detroit and I'm making like 600 in less than 25 hours.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Gby said:


> New York City


You should be averaging 30 an hour by the end of your shift. If you're doing only x



Lionslover said:


> I'm in Detroit and I'm making like 600 in less than 25 hours.


Thank god I make that in 15 hrs


----------



## 195045

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You should be averaging 30 an hour by the end of your shift. If you're doing only x
> 
> Thank god I make that in 15 hrs


UBER destroyed everything in NYC no body make money only some Indians from India because they are in Uber management


----------



## kingcorey321

Lionslover said:


> I'm in Detroit and I'm making like 600 in less than 25 hours.


24 an hour good for you. well unless your rate card is higher then mine or you drive much faster


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Gby said:


> UBER destroyed everything in NYC no body make money only some Indians from India because they are in Uber management


Im at 2600 for the week so far, perhaps you're not working hard enough.


----------



## 195045

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Im at 2600 for the week so far, perhaps you're not working hard enough.


Come to NYC the maximum they make it is 1100$ 1200$ week with commercial insurances and TLC package after expenses it come about 500$ now drivers quit one after another


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Gby said:


> Come to NYC the maximum they make it is 1100$ 1200$ week with commercial insurances and TLC package after expenses it come about 500$ now drivers quit one after another


I am in NYC...

So don't be like the rest of the lazy drivers and put in the hours. I've been to the airport waiting lots..these guys are hanging out lounging for hours...they literally bring lounging chairs and lay down drinking beers. If I don't get a ping in 5 minutes I leave. That's just a small example.

And great, I hope more leave so that I will have more frequent pings.


----------



## Eco-Charles

Might suggest a diet with less red meat, maybe a Vegan one>


----------



## 195045

Eco-Charles said:


> Might suggest a diet with less red meat, maybe a Vegan one>


I'm sorry I'm not take suggestions from Uber rats next to my Uber I provide limosine service once week I have long trip 700$ 11 hours then other few locally . And rest of the time I spend on Uber then I posted how bed Uber black become in NYC


----------



## Eco-Charles

GBY, I was replying to the guy above you. I do however wish you well on you English study classes and admire that you have a limo. Someone with a thumb up their backside might read your last sentence as something else.


----------



## 195045

Eco-Charles said:


> GBY, I was replying to the guy above you. I do however wish you well on you English study classes and admire that you have a limo. Someone with a thumb up their backside might read your last sentence as something else.


I'm not anglophone English it is the sixth language I been learn you take as is or leave...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Gby said:


> I'm sorry I'm not take suggestions from Uber rats next to my Uber I provide limosine service once week I have long trip 700$ 11 hours then other few locally . And rest of the time I spend on Uber then I posted how bed Uber black become in NYC


Of course if you're doing limo or black car in nyc you won't make any money. It's dead until they reopen things back up, and then you will have to wait for the market to come back around, for another year. They are all doing x and xl in Suburban's and Escalades. That's why I left for x and sold my Escalade.


----------



## fraqtl

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Wish we had the fare multiplier thing here in Australia at the moment. Stage 4 lockdown, there's no one driving.


----------



## SB DRIVER

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


60 hours $1900


----------



## Delilah5

Uber X the lowest of the Low


----------



## 195045

Delilah5 said:


> View attachment 498646
> 
> 
> Uber X the lowest of the Low


Where is that earning ? In Indian rupees



Delilah5 said:


> View attachment 498646
> 
> 
> Uber X the lowest of the Low


It didn't say $$$$$$


----------



## cman5555

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I have been doing this consistently since the Rona.


Nice&#128522;



CJfrom619 said:


> I did $3k in a week a couple months ago. Last time I tried and it was because earnings was so good at the time. A perfect storm really.
> View attachment 498161


Nice earnings, admire the hustle&#128522; thanks for sharing)



Eco-Charles said:


> Might suggest a diet with less red meat, maybe a Vegan one>


Im vegan, eat fruits and veggies on the road&#128522;



SB DRIVER said:


> 60 hours $1900


Nice work, &#128522;



goneubering said:


> I think you've been here before.


First post ever)


----------



## Jim1234

How many miles are people putting on to make $3,000? Just curious here in Minneapolis.


----------



## 195045

Jim1234 said:


> How many miles are people putting on to make $3,000? Just curious here in Minneapolis.


I think about 5000 miles according to my history


----------



## TheShow

Oh, hi everyone.  I know what net vs. gross income revenues mean now. I hope that everyone knows that too. Thank you for letting me fill up another spot on the thread about this again and again like anyone in business should already know this without saying. Kind of rhetorical. Huh huh. Huh, what else does anyone mean when they talk about business revenues and such chit like that?


----------



## K-pax

5,000 miles a week. yikes. I do 1,000 a week working full time.


----------



## SHalester

K-pax said:


> I do 1,000 a week working full time.


pt I might do 300-400 miles. ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Reynob Moore

whenever I hear some idiot pull his panties to the side and finger his ***** while he squeals in delight and talks about "wear on tear" on the vehicle I get so unbelievably annoyed

only morons overemphasize vehicle depreciation


----------



## K-pax

Reynob Moore said:


> whenever I hear some idiot pull his panties to the side and finger his @@@@@ while he squeals in delight and talks about "wear on tear" on the vehicle I get so unbelievably annoyed
> 
> only morons overemphasize vehicle depreciation


you obviously don't own a luxury vehicle...


----------



## Mkang14

Delilah5 said:


> View attachment 498646
> 
> 
> Uber X the lowest of the Low


That's awesome ‼


----------



## Young Kim

mbd said:


> 3000$ a week, Dara might sign up :smiles:


My friend mbd. That was very funny about Dara! If he can keep this up, which I do believe, since he appears very sincere and tough, he can rake in $150,000 per year. If he saves a lot of money, then he can totally retire and start his own company in a few... I can only tell him to "MARCH ON!"



cman5555 said:


> I only needed to do 20 rides to get a reduced service fee and ended up getting hundreds extra for the week, so yes I see the benefit


My comrade cman5555, I do in my most sincerest way encourage you to keep doing what you are doing. Plus, make sure you put some of that hard earned cash into gold and silver bullion. The Fed is printing so many dollars that the purchasing power is getting reduced at an alarming rate! So some physical gold and silver will be a great way to protect your hard earned work!



CJfrom619 said:


> I did $3k in a week a couple months ago. Last time I tried and it was because earnings was so good at the time. A perfect storm really.
> View attachment 498161


I am amend one of my earlier posts on this thread. You included, with my brothers cman5555, and Rideshare Hustler are the "Three Musketeers" of Uber Ants! Congrats! Your efforts, IMHO, is encouraging!



K-pax said:


> Well, of course not. People will be affected by things at different levels, based on genetic predispositions, diet, and other factors. That said... driving jobs are actually, in the long term, fairly unhealthy inherently. You are sitting stationary for very long periods of time, doing repetitive motions, straining your eyes and so forth. Doing that since march is not long enough to start to ruin your health. It may take less or more time depending on the person, but if you work a driving job 100 hours a week, it will eventually wear your body down. I was not working nearly as many hours as you, and in my case, I was already starting to see some really bad health effects (not to mention major difficulty being an adequate husband and father for my wife and kids). I was told by a doctor that if I did not change my work habits, I would end up probably having a heart attack or stroke, and increasing my chance of cancer from such a sedentary lifestyle (unavoidable when your job is driving a vehicle). I reduced my work habits and my health started to improve... and I was able to more adequately be there for my wife and children as well. Yes, I had to make less money, but it was a choice I had to make. I wouldn't make much money if I became permanently disabled with a stroke, now would I?
> 
> Don't take any of the BS from the BunnyK crew (I'm not a dick like them). I am not trying to belittle you. I just feel that it's important to point out that in order to earn that kind of money in this business, you have to work an unhealthy amount of hours. You aren't making $3k a week working a 40 hour work week.
> 
> 
> In the time I was on unemployment, I actually lost a bit of weight (I have been a passionate cook since I was a child, so I was able to cook everything from scratch instead of eating processed foods from lack of free time), was able to plant and maintain a sizable garden (Haven't bought any vegetables all season), learned how to fix small engines (repaired a few old pieces of equipment while learning a new practical skill), and began taking online classes in computer programming to transition myself out of driving for a living (It's a perfectly respectable job, but unfortunately, it's a dead end one. I want the best future for my children that I can give them, and Uber won't even be around for us once SDCs eventually take over the commercial transportation business). On top of that had to play teacher for my young kids since school was not being held in person. Sitting on couches eating fast food was not really a part of it. Working too much in a driving job was actually a cause of too much sitting and eating disgusting fast food.
> 
> Like I said in the other post. I know the destructive effects of being a workaholic, because I have been a workaholic. I have been to hell and back in my life, homeless and hopeless, and worked my ass off over the years with that in mind, in an attempt to give my family a semblance of a middle class existence. COVID really turned things sideways in ways that are totally not fair to judge. It's not like a normal recession. During a normal recession, the government doesn't close schools down and mandate flourishing businesses to close overnight. There is no amount of preparing a business can do for such an unprecedented happening. Usually, if a business is failing, you can see the signs ahead of time. My business was doing better than ever. Then COVID happened. I am actually back to driving, and grinding hard at that (though being careful not to overdo it like I have a natural tendency to do, for the sake of my health and familial relationships). That said, I really am not sure what is going to happen when the schools don't open in a month, and the state is expecting my kids to be doing hours of home based schoolwork a day. My wife and I both work full time jobs. We don't 'sit around on couches eating fast food'.


My friend K-pax. Yours is a detailed, personal, and thoughtful post. This type of introspective writing reminds me of someone else I saw on Uberpeople.net. I can't remember his name though...


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Young Kim said:


> My friend mbd. That was very funny about Dara! If he can keep this up, which I do believe, since he appears very sincere and tough, he can rake in $150,000 per year. If he saves a lot of money, then he can totally retire and start his own company in a few... I can only tell him to "MARCH ON!"
> 
> 
> My comrade cman5555, I do in my most sincerest way encourage you to keep doing what you are doing. Plus, make sure you put some of that hard earned cash into gold and silver bullion. The Fed is printing so many dollars that the purchasing power is getting reduced at an alarming rate! So some physical gold and silver will be a great way to protect your hard earned work!
> 
> 
> I am amend one of my earlier posts on this thread. You included, with my brothers cman5555, and Rideshare Hustler are the "Three Musketeers" of Uber Ants! Congrats! Your efforts, IMHO, is encouraging!
> 
> 
> My friend K-pax. Yours is a detailed, personal, and thoughtful post. This type of introspective writing reminds me of someone else I saw on Uberpeople.net. I can't remember his name though...


Thank you for your praise brother. Will try to aim for 4K or more this week.


----------



## Young Kim

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Thank you for your praise brother. Will try to aim for 4K or more this week.
> 
> View attachment 499307
> 
> View attachment 499308


LOVE it my brother! I do take tremendous joy in seeing people crush it when they put forth such efforts. Just make sure you take some of that hard earned money into precious metals. Seeing your other posts proves to me that you have a good head on your shoulders and you are one to plan carefully ahead. The long term future of the dollar is grim. Of course, you may be already taking great stewardship of your savings in a productive manner. Just putting my thoughts in because I would feel great sorrow if your seeds you are putting away in storage fall victim to a crashing U.S. dollar. Cheers bro! &#128077;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Young Kim said:


> LOVE it my brother! I do take tremendous joy in seeing people crush it when they put forth such efforts. Just make sure you take some of that hard earned money into precious metals. Seeing your other posts proves to me that you have a good head on your shoulders and you are one to plan carefully ahead. The long term future of the dollar is grim. Of course, you may be already taking great stewardship of your savings in a productive manner. Just putting my thoughts in because I would feel great sorrow if your seeds you are putting away in storage fall victim to a crashing U.S. dollar. Cheers bro! &#128077;


Gold and silver, as well as other ventures in about a month.


----------



## LDSJFaith

Not 3K but I'm trying. Haha


----------



## cman5555

LDSJFaith said:


> Not 3K but I'm trying. Haha


Nice job&#128522; keep it up brotha


----------



## Young Kim

LDSJFaith said:


> Not 3K but I'm trying. Haha


My friend LDSJFaith, hey! That is still REALLY respectable and good! You are grossing over 100K a year with that pace! (52 weeks times $2000)!


----------



## Delilah5

Jim1234 said:


> How many miles are people putting on to make $3,000? Just curious here in Minneapolis.


Probably 1700


----------



## cman5555

Delilah5 said:


> Probably 1700


Usually average about 350 to 400 miles daily


----------



## Young Kim

cman5555 said:


> Usually average about 350 to 400 miles daily


My brother cman5555, when I heard about the emergency stay order by the California judge allowing Uber to continue, I'll admit that one of the first things in my mind was feeling relieved that you could keep firing on all cylinders and kickin' behinds in the great state of CA! :cools:


----------



## cman5555

Young Kim said:


> My brother cman5555, when I heard about the emergency stay order by the California judge allowing Uber to continue, I'll admit that one of the first things in my mind was feeling relieved that you could keep firing on all cylinders and kickin' behinds in the great state of CA! :cools:


Ha, thanks man! Yes, still out here grinding making money) Was very relieved to hear we can still work&#128522; Good luck out there!


----------



## Young Kim

cman5555 said:


> Ha, thanks man! Yes, still out here grinding making money) Was very relieved to hear we can still work&#128522; Good luck out there!


My brother cman5555, seeing this latest screenshot was pleasant to my eyes and like music to my ears⁦&#128077;&#127995;⁩


----------



## Kevin Ng

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Do you guys in California have limit of how long can you be online ?


----------



## Young Kim

Kevin Ng said:


> Do you guys in California have limit of how long can you be online ?


Not sure about CA, but I think in Chicago, you can drive into the suburbs and the timer actually stops.


----------



## cman5555

Young Kim said:


> My brother cman5555, seeing this latest screenshot was pleasant to my eyes and like music to my ears⁦&#128077;&#127995;⁩


Had a decent one this morning, about $160 for an hour ride at 3x&#128522;



Kevin Ng said:


> Do you guys in California have limit of how long can you be online ?


You can be online 12 hours a day driving, but when you sit there and dont move waiting for a ping, it doesnt count against your daily limit)


----------



## Fusion_LUser

cman5555 said:


> Ha, thanks man! Yes, still out here grinding making money) Was very relieved to hear we can still work&#128522; Good luck out there!


The "smaller" amount rides very quick rides, correct? For that one hour you did $67.99 in rides.

I bet you are looking forward to being an employee where you get $15 an hour, right???? &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## cman5555

Fusion_LUser said:


> The "smaller" amount rides very quick rides, correct? For that one hour you did $67.99 in rides.
> 
> I bet you are looking forward to being an employee where you get $15 an hour, right???? &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


Yes quick rides, if I became an employee, I would move to another state where these rules dont apply&#128522;


----------



## TheRook

100 hrs, 3 k is about 30 an hour gross. Now, the real part.....subtract gas, insurance, wear and tear, Your own food and beverage while driving, etc. and you are about at 20 ish bucks an hour.
So pretty good, but not great-
sure, you drive the car into the ground but it wasn’t free....that’s a real cost.


----------



## tylerin909

lol


----------



## The Jax

I have done over $3k delivering food in one week. I will NEVER do that again. That was working 22 hours a day for seven days straight drinking lots of coffee and app stacking just to see if I could do it. Every day 4am to 2am for a week. I still do long days but not like that. No thanks.


----------



## OakleyFan

OCJarvis said:


> OC driver here..
> 
> before I accuse you of being completely full of shit, I'll give you a chance to explain yourself. How come that ride you have screenshots for shows last year's rates?
> 
> North OC is.60/.20 FYI...
> View attachment 497231
> 
> I'll wait....


I thought in South OC, beyond the 133, the rate is like a dollar a mile, no? Maybe I remember it wrong.


----------



## cman5555

OakleyFan said:


> I thought in South OC, beyond the 133, the rate is like a dollar a mile, no? Maybe I remember it wrong.


Yes, its $1.16 per mile, take a look at the screenshots


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

The Jax said:


> I have done over $3k delivering food in one week. I will NEVER do that again. That was working 22 hours a day for seven days straight drinking lots of coffee and app stacking just to see if I could do it. Every day 4am to 2am for a week. I still do long days but not like that. No thanks.


Of course you still have to use your head and not die in the process. You have set unrealistic expectations for yourself. Why not lower it down to 2 - 2.5k a week and see if it's doable.


----------



## The Jax

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Of course you still have to use your head and not die in the process. You have set unrealistic expectations for yourself. Why not lower it down to 2 - 2.5k a week and see if it's doable.


That really wasn't my expectation. I did not have a goal in mind. I just wanted to work like that for a week and seen where I ended up.


----------



## Delilah5

Gby said:


> Where is that earning ? In Indian rupees
> 
> 
> It didn't say $$$$$$


Indian Rupee symbol ₹‎ formerly Rs


----------



## Dhr94080

Becareful folks as to not step into the wage Bull Sh#t!! I drove for both companies for 4 and a half years in the heart of its headquarters back in the day when it was thriving and with a new luxury vehicle, and 100 hours per week didn't even come close to the numbers supposedly people on here are claiming. Sounds like a lot of prapaganda posts coming from the company itself to try and pass their measure 22. 

Meanwhile, in today's news, Uber is being sued by 200 of its employees for various violations. (How surprising) It seems like when media catches them up to know good they try to counter it with prapaganda lies and deceptions like: WOW, I AM MAKING $3000 a week etc. Couldn't be further from the truth! 

Looking forward to them all pulling the plug and leaving! My advice, go to your nearest local DMV, grab a "COMMERCIAL" license handbook, study the test, pass it, get your learners permit, grab the many commercial job openings and hook up with them and finish your driving test and get a REAL paycheck $33.00 - $40.00 per hour and get stability in your life! Best decision I ever made! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim1234

Please provide miles and total income so all of us can see your gross pay per mile. Being in Minneapolis, I think we drive further per day because we don’t have the population density as some other cities. Thanks.


----------



## Westerner

Been averaging $18-$25 an hour after expenses in Denver, driving usually between 5 am and noon. It slows down in the afternoon and I hate driving at night. Seven or eight hours at a stretch is all I can take.


----------



## tmart

ariel5466 said:


> Do you take into account your mileage, maintenance, wear-and-tear, etc.? You know that gas isn't your only expense, right?
> 
> I'm just pointing this out because sometimes people use this forum for research and you don't want to give them unrealistic expectations for earnings. Too many drivers consider gas to be their only expense and that's not true.
> 
> Every driver should focus on their net - gross pay is very misleading when it comes to rideshare, especially when it includes tolls that are reimbursements, not income.


People who post these kinds of earnings, rarely take those things into consideration, that after expenses and taxes they are making 20 bucks an hour. And also may mislead about actual mileage, because when someone is busy non-stop all day, drivers can put 400 to 500 miles a day on their car, and that's a lot more than $30 in fuel. 50% of those City miles, and aggressive driving in between pickups, can lower your mileage to under 20 miles a gallon easily


----------



## MikhailCA

Kevin Ng said:


> Do you guys in California have limit of how long can you be online ?


Nope, if you online, but do not moving there's no timer in this situation.


----------



## IRME4EVER

OCJarvis said:


> OC driver here..
> 
> before I accuse you of being completely full of shit, I'll give you a chance to explain yourself. How come that ride you have screenshots for shows last year's rates?
> 
> North OC is.60/.20 FYI...
> View attachment 497231
> 
> I'll wait....


Lyft is screwing you big time. Figure it out for yourself!
I took a trip p/u Desert Ridge (AZ) {North Scotttsdale} 3 drunk women going to south Tempe.AZ. Lyft only paid me 13.00. BS!! No tip!! It was at least 35 miles!!!!
Wake up Lyft drivers. Screw me once shame on you, screw me twice shame on me!!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Dhr94080 said:


> 4 and a half years in the heart of its headquarters back in the day when it was thriving and with a new luxury vehicle, and 100 hours per week didn't even come close to the numbers supposedly people on here are claiming.


lol so it's my fault you never made as much as me for the same or more hours per week?

@Amos69 please do the honors and post your laughing face image


----------



## Young Kim

RideShare_Hustler said:


> lol so it's my fault you never made as much as me for the same or more hours per week?
> 
> @Amos69 please do the honors and post your laughing face image


@RideShare_Hustler my friend, not sure which is my bro @Amos69 face, but I'll give you this one...


----------



## Amos69

RideShare_Hustler said:


> lol so it's my fault you never made as much as me for the same or more hours per week?
> 
> @Amos69 please do the honors and post your laughing face image


Meh.

Nothing is impossible

Nothing,

I have no idea what this is about nor why I was summoned, but here










Now that is settled. what is the beef?

I have done 10,000 "impossible" things and will do another 10,000 before I die.

My best week driving RS was $3,127.

I have never driven 7 and only timed out twice. I drive XL in a great market, and I know that before rate cuts in the old days many drivers did very well.

Times are different today, but I know there were a lot of Bonus and other financial structures in place to encourage people to drive during Covid. I do think a hustler doing 16 /7 could do that with the highly subsidized fares that were.

What is he doing today?

I know most of those subsidies have been pared back in most markets.

Finally.


----------



## Young Kim

Amos69 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Nothing is impossible
> 
> Nothing,
> 
> I have no idea what this is about nor why I was summoned, but here
> 
> View attachment 503716
> 
> 
> Now that is settled. what is the beef?
> 
> I have done 10,000 "impossible" things and will do another 10,000 before I die.
> 
> My best week driving RS was $3,127.
> 
> I have never driven 7 and only timed out twice. I drive XL in a great market, and I know that before rate cuts in the old days many drivers did very well.
> 
> Times are different today, but I know there were a lot of Bonus and other financial structures in place to encourage people to drive during Covid. I do think a hustler doing 16 /7 could do that with the highly subsidized fares that were.
> 
> What is he doing today?


I think that very high numbers are definitely possible for anyone who is very determined.


----------



## Young Kim

TheRook said:


> 100 hrs, 3 k is about 30 an hour gross. Now, the real part.....subtract gas, insurance, wear and tear, Your own food and beverage while driving, etc. and you are about at 20 ish bucks an hour.
> So pretty good, but not great-
> sure, you drive the car into the ground but it wasn't free....that's a real cost.


@TheRook my friend, but remember the OP drives a Toyota prius, which has very low maintenance, and does very well in gas. And he may pack all of his food for his meals. He seems like a very intelligent and determined person. So his net may be much higher.

I think that for me what I took away from this original post, is that a person who is extremely diligent, and determined, can put up incredibly awesome numbers. Definitely the car will be run into the ground, but with the numbers he's putting up, he could get another used Toyota prius for just several thousand dollars.


----------



## CJfrom619

tmart said:


> People who post these kinds of earnings, rarely take those things into consideration, that after expenses and taxes they are making 20 bucks an hour. And also may mislead about actual mileage, because when someone is busy non-stop all day, drivers can put 400 to 500 miles a day on their car, and that's a lot more than $30 in fuel. 50% of those City miles, and aggressive driving in between pickups, can lower your mileage to under 20 miles a gallon easily


And members who tend to respond to people posting big numbers will over exaggerate how much expense actually goes into the job. Your bringing up gas as a legitimate expense. Get real.

If a driver drove 500 miles in a day and spent $30 in gas? Im assuming he probably made of $300 if not $500 for those 500 miles so $30 in gas is a minor expense am I wrong??

For someone who drives full time I spend on average $10 in gas for every $100 I earn if not less...so if I make $400 in a day I might spend $30-40 in gas. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## Dhr94080

(Yawn)..... We do however believe in lies as the truth, and truth as lies in today's world! But, whatever! Sounds like you all that wants to debate my honest overview of what these frauds do to there "EMPLOYEES" seem to be very happy with where they are at in employment! Dont let anyone tell you different in that case!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Reynob Moore said:


> whenever I hear some idiot pull his panties to the side and finger his @@@@@ while he squeals in delight and talks about "wear on tear" on the vehicle I get so unbelievably annoyed
> 
> only morons overemphasize vehicle depreciation


If you are driving the wrong vehicle for the job you might have to figure that in. Fuel costs too if you are getting 15mpg instead of 30mpg it could be an issue..


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Dhr94080 said:


> (Yawn)..... We do however believe in lies as the truth, and truth as lies in today's world! But, whatever! Sounds like you all that wants to debate my honest overview of what these frauds do to there "EMPLOYEES" seem to be very happy with where they are at in employment! Dont let anyone tell you different in that case!


You are referring to 1% of the drivers out there who go out and kill it, you haven't stopped to think that maybe they are in a better market than you? Maybe you are not working as hard or smart when it comes to Uber black? Perhaps your strategy when sitting around and waiting for calls is flawed or not as affective.

My friend also drove black / suv in the early stages of Uber and he made $600 a day easy in nyc. So it seems you're the one who's doing something wrong.

You're not exposing anyone, if anything, you're the one who's being exposed.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

IRME4EVER said:


> Lyft is screwing you big time. Figure it out for yourself!
> I took a trip p/u Desert Ridge (AZ) {North Scotttsdale} 3 drunk women going to south Tempe.AZ. Lyft only paid me 13.00. BS!! No tip!! It was at least 35 miles!!!!
> Wake up Lyft drivers. Screw me once shame on you, screw me twice shame on me!!


$13 for a 35 mile drive? Really?

Please post the trip log for this ride showing you got only $13. Lyft's rate for that area is .6075 a mile and .1275 a minute.


----------



## tylerin909

That's great! and you only worked 99 hours.? just the measly amount of hours of having 2 regular full time jobs and a part time job? that's really good. lol


----------



## Dhr94080

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You are referring to 1% of the drivers out there who go out and kill it, you haven't stopped to think that maybe they are in a better market than you? Maybe you are not working as hard or smart when it comes to Uber black? Perhaps your strategy when sitting around and waiting for calls is flawed or not as affective.
> 
> My friend also drove black / suv in the early stages of Uber and he made $600 a day easy in nyc. So it seems you're the one who's doing something wrong.
> 
> You're not exposing anyone, if anything, you're the one who's being exposed.


First off, the market I was in was far better and more robust then anywhere in the world! You see, my market wasnt in some distant rural place, mine was the heart of Uber/Lyft! I live literally 12 miles from down town San Francisco, and 37 miles from silicone Valley! Prime high paying areas! So, as you can see, there was no excuse. And before you start chanting ratings, vehicle type, driving habits etc, i was a 98% high rated driver. No tickets, no accidents, and had almost a 92% re request service from my passengers even after 4yrs in service, who rolled in a brand new clean vehicle with friendly comfortable features for the passengers.

These companies are a joke! I ran that poor car into the ground while in the end watched it get hooked up to a tow truck and hualed off to the repo yard while going through bankruptcy! All courtesy of Uber/Lyft! Slam dunking them in court was probably the best feeling I had, had in years when I walked out with a good size chunk of there money in my pocket but, it didn't change the fact that my credit was ruined, and the climb back up was not easy but I did it! Now I make 10 times the income I did with Uber/Lyft, I don't run my car into the ground. And I get PTO, PSL, 50 hours a week and the list of benefits go on! You know? "STABILITY"?

I will say this again, "ANYONE" who drives for these guys should really think through the future of there financial state! At the least, if driving is your way of income, do yourself a favor and go get your CLASS A, or B CDL, for future job security! I waited tell I was completely collapsed before I did that and it was a hard climb up. But if anything, I have job security with that license and at an income that would blow away "ANY" Uber/Lyft drivers earnings even at there best month and year AWAY!

Ok, now the ants can come and pick apart my post....

When I worked for these fruad companies, I got lured into the same ordeal, GAS, MAINTENENCE, INSURANCE, TAXES, and when I filed for Chapter 7, I woke up big time and discovered that the 4yrs I was with them both, I was actually in the negative and it took 4yrs to bottom out! As my car on my credit got repossessed, credit cards closed, and fear of being thrown on the streets, It dawned on me that this is how these companies work. They lure you in by making you think that your making bank and throwing your senses off with what you have to pay out of your own pocket to operate all awhile they are making tons of money while throwing you under the financial bus!

Leaving these bozos, suing them, getting back all the money and time I lost while getting my CDL and hooking up with a good company that pays 10 times of what any driver brings in, in a week was the best choice I ever made!

"SNAP OUT OF IT" wake up, and know what its costing you in the future!


----------



## GraceZ

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


I used to make $1000 wk x 50 hours Before expenses gas, wear & tear (4-5 years wear working full time), upkeep like oil changes every 6 weeks with UE until they took away our pay a few months back. I'm near throwing up now every time I work. I can be online 2 hours and only have $13 -20.

Uber at this point hates at least some of their delivery drivers. I haven't been able to pay my bills for 3 months now.

Diamond, 99-100% satisfaction from merchants & customers. 3000 lifetime deliveries. And they've stopped giving me anything but fast food $3-4 deliveries. Used to get $8-20 tips now $0-2 if I'm lucky. They are giving the good trips to someone sit down restaurants haven't closed.

Can't even try declining the cheap make nothing trips. That's all they send. I think they are discriminating against certain drivers. It wouldn't be the first time. They've had other lawsuits around the world for the practice of singling certain categories of drivers out for special or discriminatory treatment.

https://fortune.com/2018/03/27/uber-agrees-to-settle-discrimination-lawsuit/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/class-action-lawsuit-against-ubereats.291894/
https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...scrimination-case-for-10-million-12785437.php
https://spectator.org/uber-eats-black-businesses-illegal/
I don't care who you are. Everyone deserves equal opportunities & pay. It doesn't seem like Uber is learning this lesson very well I think they need another lawsuit
It doesn't seem like Uber is learning this lesson very well I think they need another lawsuit.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

Dhr94080 said:


> First off, the market I was in was far better and more robust then anywhere in the world! You see, my market wasnt in some distant rural place, mine was the heart of Uber/Lyft! I live literally 12 miles from down town San Francisco, and 37 miles from silicone Valley! Prime high paying areas! So, as you can see, there was no excuse. And before you start chanting ratings, vehicle type, driving habits etc, i was a 98% high rated driver. No tickets, no accidents, and had almost a 92% re request service from my passengers even after 4yrs in service, who rolled in a brand new clean vehicle with friendly comfortable features for the passengers.
> 
> These companies are a joke! I ran that poor car into the ground while in the end watched it get hooked up to a tow truck and hualed off to the repo yard while going through bankruptcy! All courtesy of Uber/Lyft! Slam dunking them in court was probably the best feeling I had, had in years when I walked out with a good size chunk of there money in my pocket but, it didn't change the fact that my credit was ruined, and the climb back up was not easy but I did it! Now I make 10 times the income I did with Uber/Lyft, I don't run my car into the ground. And I get PTO, PSL, 50 hours a week and the list of benefits go on! You know? "STABILITY"?
> 
> I will say this again, "ANYONE" who drives for these guys should really think through the future of there financial state! At the least, if driving is your way of income, do yourself a favor and go get your CLASS A, or B CDL, for future job security! I waited tell I was completely collapsed before I did that and it was a hard climb up. But if anything, I have job security with that license and at an income that would blow away "ANY" Uber/Lyft drivers earnings even at there best month and year AWAY!
> 
> Ok, now the ants can come and pick apart my post....
> 
> When I worked for these fruad companies, I got lured into the same ordeal, GAS, MAINTENENCE, INSURANCE, TAXES, and when I filed for Chapter 7, I woke up big time and discovered that the 4yrs I was with them both, I was actually in the negative and it took 4yrs to bottom out! As my car on my credit got repossessed, credit cards closed, and fear of being thrown on the streets, It dawned on me that this is how these companies work. They lure you in by making you think that your making bank and throwing your senses off with what you have to pay out of your own pocket to operate all awhile they are making tons of money while throwing you under the financial bus!
> 
> Leaving these bozos, suing them, getting back all the money and time I lost while getting my CDL and hooking up with a good company that pays 10 times of what any driver brings in, in a week was the best choice I ever made!
> 
> "SNAP OUT OF IT" wake up, and know what its costing you in the future!


Dude, just because you don't know how to do math up front and figure out the right way to do something doesn't mean others can't.

I decided to buy a very inexpensive minivan to try out doing XL in Seattle. I had run all the numbers BEFORE I ever decided to try it out. I figured XL would be more profitable than X, as it pays almost twice as well per mile. What's the most cost effective vehicle for doing XL? A minivan. They're cheaper than full size SUVs, depreciate faster so better buys on the used market, better gas mileage, and frankly better for the task too. So I waited until a rippin' deal on a reasonably low mileage one came up. Even doing it PART TIME I made enough to buy a new van basically every month. I ended up buying a slightly nicer one when that one aged out, and am now on my third.

I've had very good margins, and actually tracked my expenses for a long time until I was so secure in knowing I had fat margins I didn't want to bother with it any more.

Sure you COULD go out and buy a Maserati 4 door that only qualifies for Uber X and run it, and drive the worst hours, etc... And lost a TON of money... But anybody with a brain can figure out the math, buy a thoughtfully chosen car for rideshare, and make a solid profit. I have done it in my spare time because the money is pretty good for a gig with the kind of flexibility it has. People who do RS right can make good money and have a lot of freedom. It doesn't HAVE to be a full time job, but it can be that too if it suits somebodies personal tastes of how they want to live their life. For me it doesn't, but it's been an awesome side job.

Just because you blew it doesn't mean everybody does.


----------



## CJfrom619

tylerin909 said:


> That's great! and you only worked 99 hours.? just the measly amount of hours of having 2 regular full time jobs and a part time job? that's really good. lol


That is great. Putting in a 100 hour in a week is a hell of an accomplishment. I can tell by your response you've never worked 50 in a week. It's sad how some try to put down someone who works hard and makes money while doing it.



Ballard_Driver said:


> Dude, just because you don't know how to do math up front and figure out the right way to do something doesn't mean others can't.
> 
> I decided to buy a very inexpensive minivan to try out doing XL in Seattle. I had run all the numbers BEFORE I ever decided to try it out. I figured XL would be more profitable than X, as it pays almost twice as well per mile. What's the most cost effective vehicle for doing XL? A minivan. They're cheaper than full size SUVs, depreciate faster so better buys on the used market, better gas mileage, and frankly better for the task too. So I waited until a rippin' deal on a reasonably low mileage one came up. Even doing it PART TIME I made enough to buy a new van basically every month. I ended up buying a slightly nicer one when that one aged out, and am now on my third.
> 
> I've had very good margins, and actually tracked my expenses for a long time until I was so secure in knowing I had fat margins I didn't want to bother with it any more.
> 
> Sure you COULD go out and buy a Maserati 4 door that only qualifies for Uber X and run it, and drive the worst hours, etc... And lost a TON of money... But anybody with a brain can figure out the math, buy a thoughtfully chosen car for rideshare, and make a solid profit. I have done it in my spare time because the money is pretty good for a gig with the kind of flexibility it has. People who do RS right can make good money and have a lot of freedom. It doesn't HAVE to be a full time job, but it can be that too if it suits somebodies personal tastes of how they want to live their life. For me it doesn't, but it's been an awesome side job.
> 
> Just because you blew it doesn't mean everybody does.


Some just can't do simple math and then blame the math as the issue.

Some drivers don't know what there doing out there and then want to blame Uber as the reason. Same ones that feel that they are forced to do rideshare as if there are no other jobs available. They call it slave labor?? Even though no one is forced?? Silly logic some of these drivers have.


----------



## 195045

CJfrom619 said:


> That is great. Putting in a 100 hour in a week is a hell of an accomplishment. I can tell by your response you've never worked 50 in a week. It's sad how some try to put down someone who works hard and makes money while doing it.
> 
> 
> Some just can't do simple math and then blame the math as the issue.
> 
> Some drivers don't know what there doing out there and then want to blame Uber as the reason. Same ones that feel that they are forced to do rideshare as if there are no other jobs available. They call it slave labor?? Even though no one is forced?? Silly logic some of these drivers have.


Simple logic Uber should not have the right to operating in our market if are not comply with independent taxi labor requerments. They should not have the right to take more then 0.5% from drivers fare if they want to operate business in our market


----------



## Soldiering

CA in my opinion is a FAILED State. Its not right that OPs have to drive like mindless robots for ungodly hours to make a living. Though 3k looks impressive for a weekly earning its not so much in California's economy now in AZ's economy that would be awesome. Not sure its attainable though. I drove close to 30 hours last week an grossed 1060. You can make a living doing this but don't reccomend it.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> You can't just put a blanket statement on health. Whatever is unhealthy to you might be sustainable for someone else. I've been doing it since March, perfecting things along the way. And I max out at 4.5k a week, gross.


This post is confused. He said 3k a month is unhealthy? You replied you make 4.5k a week? That's sounds a bit unbelievable. Im not judging just saying. I pull down 4 to 4.8k a month here in my market. I work 30 to 40 hours a week.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

CJfrom619 said:


> Some just can't do simple math and then blame the math as the issue.
> 
> Some drivers don't know what there doing out there and then want to blame Uber as the reason. Same ones that feel that they are forced to do rideshare as if there are no other jobs available. They call it slave labor?? Even though no one is forced?? Silly logic some of these drivers have.


Yup. I LOLed so hard when I saw guys out driving in the brand new body style Prius the second they were released! They have NO idea how to do this right. Keep the costs down! Literally zero pax ever have cared if you have a 1 week old car or a 7 year old one. I have got comps on my 7-10 year old vans ALL THE TIME because I got ones with decent options, mainly for the cleanliness of leather.

People who complain about any type of work as if they don't have a choice are idiots. Tons of people are perfectly happy with the general arrangement of doing IC work for a lot of companies... The people who want to take that away from everybody because it's not what THEY want can go F themselves. If you don't like it, go get one of the literally 10s of millions of other jobs out there!



Gby said:


> Simple logic Uber should not have the right to operating in our market if are not comply with independent taxi labor requerments. They should not have the right to take more then 0.5% from drivers fare if they want to operate business in our market


BS. If anything the regulations on the taxi companies should go away. Communist nonsense is NOT the answer to ANY problem EVER. They couldn't stay in business for 5 minutes if they only got .5% commission, how dumb are you? The customer service costs just for items forgot in cars probably costs them more than .5%, let alone the MASSIVE server farms to run the system, the programmers, insurance they pay for, etc etc etc. You need to think more about how the real world works home skillet.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Soldiering said:


> CA in my opinion is a FAILED State. Its not right that OPs have to drive like mindless robots for ungodly hours to make a living. Though 3k looks impressive for a weekly earning its not so much in California's economy now in AZ's economy that would be awesome. Not sure its attainable though. I drove close to 30 hours last week an grossed 1060. You can make a living doing this but don't reccomend it.
> 
> 
> This post is confused. He said 3k a month is unhealthy? You replied you make 4.5k a week? That's sounds a bit unbelievable. Im not judging just saying. I pull down 4 to 4.8k a month here in my market. I work 30 to 40 hours a week.


Sorry 4,200 was my peak, I haven't beaten this record..yet

I work 80-100 hours per week.


----------



## Dhr94080

Ballard_Driver said:


> Dude, just because you don't know how to do math up front and figure out the right way to do something doesn't mean others can't.
> 
> I decided to buy a very inexpensive minivan to try out doing XL in Seattle. I had run all the numbers BEFORE I ever decided to try it out. I figured XL would be more profitable than X, as it pays almost twice as well per mile. What's the most cost effective vehicle for doing XL? A minivan. They're cheaper than full size SUVs, depreciate faster so better buys on the used market, better gas mileage, and frankly better for the task too. So I waited until a rippin' deal on a reasonably low mileage one came up. Even doing it PART TIME I made enough to buy a new van basically every month. I ended up buying a slightly nicer one when that one aged out, and am now on my third.
> 
> I've had very good margins, and actually tracked my expenses for a long time until I was so secure in knowing I had fat margins I didn't want to bother with it any more.
> 
> Sure you COULD go out and buy a Maserati 4 door that only qualifies for Uber X and run it, and drive the worst hours, etc... And lost a TON of money... But anybody with a brain can figure out the math, buy a thoughtfully chosen car for rideshare, and make a solid profit. I have done it in my spare time because the money is pretty good for a gig with the kind of flexibility it has. People who do RS right can make good money and have a lot of freedom. It doesn't HAVE to be a full time job, but it can be that too if it suits somebodies personal tastes of how they want to live their life. For me it doesn't, but it's been an awesome side job.
> 
> Just because you blew it doesn't mean everybody does.


Didn't even read past the second line! LOL DUDE, (Thats funny) I know math very well thank you! But honest people tend to buy into the trust of Fruads and therefore it doesn't matter how you spin the calculator, If the numbers look good upfront, doesnt mean when they pull the rug from your feet will still look the same!

Look, tell this story to some one else who doesnt understand. Nothing you say to me will change what happened! Lesson learned! But now I make $6200 per month rather im at work or not, and I have stability! If you skipped a week would you still make that so called $4200? I think not! But hey, it sounds like your very happy at what you do so don't let me waste anymore of your time! Good Luck!


----------



## Ballard_Driver

Dhr94080 said:


> Didn't even read past the second line! LOL DUDE, (Thats funny) I know math very well thank you! But honest people tend to buy into the trust of Fruads and therefore it doesn't matter how you spin the calculator, If the numbers look good upfront, doesnt mean when they pull the rug from your feet will still look the same!
> 
> Look, tell this story to some one else who doesnt understand. Nothing you say to me will change what happened! Lesson learned! But now I make $6200 per month rather im at work or not, and I have stability! If you skipped a week would you still make that so called $4200? I think not! But hey, it sounds like your very happy at what you do so don't let me waste anymore of your time! Good Luck!


I read your whole post. Yeah, I get it. They've tweaked things, often for the worse. I suppose when they cut rates you weren't making the same money and got all butt hurt about it? Well I don't like that it's not as good as a couple years ago either... But that doesn't mean the whole thing is worthless and it doesn't work for anybody. Even at the lower money I was making before Covid, which wasn't as good as a few years earlier, RS was still the best thing out there to accomplish what I wanted. I wanted bonus money where I could work only when I wanted... RS is the best no commitment thing out there.

Whining about changes in market conditions is just whining. No matter what line of work you're in the world changes, sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worst. I felt the need to do RS because my main business slowed down due to general changes in my industry that were out of my control. Things change, deal with it. I'm glad you're happier with your current situation, but you have to realize lots of other people are happy with what RS offers too, because they have different wants and needs.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Dhr94080 said:


> First off, the market I was in was far better and more robust then anywhere in the world! You see, my market wasnt in some distant rural place, mine was the heart of Uber/Lyft! I live literally 12 miles from down town San Francisco, and 37 miles from silicone Valley! Prime high paying areas! So, as you can see, there was no excuse. And before you start chanting ratings, vehicle type, driving habits etc, i was a 98% high rated driver. No tickets, no accidents, and had almost a 92% re request service from my passengers even after 4yrs in service, who rolled in a brand new clean vehicle with friendly comfortable features for the passengers.
> 
> These companies are a joke! I ran that poor car into the ground while in the end watched it get hooked up to a tow truck and hualed off to the repo yard while going through bankruptcy! All courtesy of Uber/Lyft! Slam dunking them in court was probably the best feeling I had, had in years when I walked out with a good size chunk of there money in my pocket but, it didn't change the fact that my credit was ruined, and the climb back up was not easy but I did it! Now I make 10 times the income I did with Uber/Lyft, I don't run my car into the ground. And I get PTO, PSL, 50 hours a week and the list of benefits go on! You know? "STABILITY"?
> 
> I will say this again, "ANYONE" who drives for these guys should really think through the future of there financial state! At the least, if driving is your way of income, do yourself a favor and go get your CLASS A, or B CDL, for future job security! I waited tell I was completely collapsed before I did that and it was a hard climb up. But if anything, I have job security with that license and at an income that would blow away "ANY" Uber/Lyft drivers earnings even at there best month and year AWAY!
> 
> Ok, now the ants can come and pick apart my post....
> 
> When I worked for these fruad companies, I got lured into the same ordeal, GAS, MAINTENENCE, INSURANCE, TAXES, and when I filed for Chapter 7, I woke up big time and discovered that the 4yrs I was with them both, I was actually in the negative and it took 4yrs to bottom out! As my car on my credit got repossessed, credit cards closed, and fear of being thrown on the streets, It dawned on me that this is how these companies work. They lure you in by making you think that your making bank and throwing your senses off with what you have to pay out of your own pocket to operate all awhile they are making tons of money while throwing you under the financial bus!
> 
> Leaving these bozos, suing them, getting back all the money and time I lost while getting my CDL and hooking up with a good company that pays 10 times of what any driver brings in, in a week was the best choice I ever made!
> 
> "SNAP OUT OF IT" wake up, and know what its costing you in the future!


Lol i just saw this..oh lord&#129315;

In 4 years from now: DO NOT DO CDL! I got my car repoed and lost my house!


----------



## Ballard_Driver

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol i just saw this..oh lord&#129315;
> 
> In 4 years from now: DO NOT DO CDL! I got my car repoed and lost my house!


Obviously. I mean all the techno optimist stuff about all trucking being automated any day now is obviously BS, but in the mid to long haul it will be a thing... And this guy will blame it all on somebody else. People like him always do. It's never their own choices, or lack of seeing the writing on the wall as things change. I don't trust the future of almost any industry, which is why I plan on buying a bunch of rental properties. No matter what jobs people are doing in the future they'll need a place to live!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Ballard_Driver said:


> Obviously. I mean all the techno optimist stuff about all trucking being automated any day now is obviously BS, but in the mid to long haul it will be a thing... And this guy will blame it all on somebody else. People like him always do. It's never their own choices, or lack of seeing the writing on the wall as things change. I don't trust the future of almost any industry, which is why I plan on buying a bunch of rental properties. No matter what jobs people are doing in the future they'll need a place to live!


I think that is where UBI will come in.

Nevertheless, if your life is being ruined by rideshare apps, you have serious issues. Perhaps even non reversible issues.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I think that is where UBI will come in.
> 
> Nevertheless, if your life is being ruined by rideshare apps, you have serious issues. Perhaps even non reversible issues.


Although I think talk of a UBI anytime in the near future is absolutely insane and a horrible idea, I don't discount the fact that it may be required at some point in the more distant future. Maybe when we're getting close to the 22nd century, but certainly not before the middle of this one. The fact is that as more and more becomes automated the minimum "bar" for how high an IQ somebody needs to be gainfully employed is just going up and up and up. When the bar reaches an IQ of 100 half the population will be unemployable. That's going to be a big mess, but in a way it might just mean the return of single earner households too as productivity/value at the jobs that are left will be really high. But what about when it hits 110, 120, or 130? Then even super smart people won't be useful. At a certain point it all just falls apart. But I think we're a lot further from that point than many techno optimists believe, because we keep inventing new jobs too, including ones that you don't have to be too bright to do. Who would have thought dog daycare would be a big business 50 years ago? So we'll see how it all goes...

Any which way people will still need a place to live, even if they pay their rent with their UBI check!


----------



## Delilah5

In busy markets all the older drivers say 4-6 years ago it was easy making $30-50 per hour with the original surges when there was less drivers in the pool


----------



## Fusion_LUser

CJfrom619 said:


> That is great. Putting in a 100 hour in a week is a hell of an accomplishment. I can tell by your response you've never worked 50 in a week. It's sad how some try to put down someone who works hard and makes money while doing it.


How is going with the fare multiplier these days? Are you still seeing good numbers? How about you @cman5555? I have not driving for a couple of weeks now and theory is pax are "getting wise" and not taking the higher rate rides.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

Delilah5 said:


> In busy markets all the older drivers say 4-6 years ago it was easy making $30-50 per hour with the original surges when there was less drivers in the pool


Yup. That was pretty typical when I first started, but has slowly eased off a bit. You still get plenty of days that good now too, but they are farther and fewer in between. Working PT like I do, but almost the same number of hours for years, I just don't have as many $1100, $1200, $1400 weeks as back a few years ago. I stopped keeping OCD level track of my hours, exact income per day, etc in a spreadsheet I have a couple years ago, but it's just obvious from my gross numbers it's down a ton.


----------



## Delilah5

Fusion_LUser said:


> How is going with the fare multiplier these days? Are you still seeing good numbers? How about you @cman5555? I have not driving for a couple of weeks now and theory is pax are "getting wise" and not taking the higher rate rides.


Uber is sneaky now, they dont have a fare multiplier.

They will just say minimum surge is X extra. In the meantime they jack up the rates for the customer 2-3x and pay you 1.2 to 1.5x regular rates.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Delilah5 said:


> Uber is sneaky now, they dont have a fare multiplier.
> 
> They will just say minimum surge is X extra. In the meantime they jack up the rates for the customer 2-3x and pay you 1.2 to 1.5x regular rates.


I was asking the other UP members because for me the Fare Multiplier is still working out very nicely ($50 an hour average with one night going to $83 an hour) and surge works differently out here in California vs where you are at in Philadelphia.

We can set our own rates (surge) from .05x up to 5.0x and even if you don't change the fare multiplier here in CA we no longer see surge hotspots, so the old days (a few months ago) of heading towards a hotspot doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## natemansi11

Yes. I am making equal or more.


----------



## SkyHighTy

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


 No on prop 22


----------



## mbd

natemansi11 said:


> Yes. I am making equal or more.


Your total rides per week is probably in the uppermost 5% or potentially be in the 1-2% . Not many drivers prepared to take that many pings. You are being rewarded for your heavy ping workload .
One LYFT driver was doing close to 180 rides a week and he was getting 4-5 long rides per week. Long rides= over 200 miles+, plus the bonuses hooked up to the number of rides.


----------



## Champagne

Zyy91 said:


> That's great! Take advantage of it while you can. I've been making about $200 a day lately but only working 4-5hrs a day. I couldn't handle driving 100hrs a week. &#128517;


How???


----------



## LDSJFaith

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


Any tips on driving more hours?

You can PM me.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

LDSJFaith said:


> Any tips on driving more hours?
> 
> You can PM me.


Sorry you don't have access to the fare multiplier in Baltimore... it's a California only thing right now. :frown:

Without the fare multiplier it's hard to make the kind of money the OP has...


----------



## Uber1111uber

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


In the top right picture what is the "you saved" mean?


----------



## IRME4EVER

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


 I don't know what city you are in, but here in Arizona drivers are constantly screwed over!!! We don't get the percent just a flat rate of 1.25+ plus trip. Which is BS!!


----------



## McFlyHigh

IRME4EVER said:


> I don't know what city you are in, but here in Arizona drivers are constantly screwed over!!! We don't get the percent just a flat rate of 1.25+ plus trip. Which is BS!!


Surge is broken in many areas. Uber has simply stopped paying it even if you're in a surge area. And good luck with support.

The flat rate surge or sticky surge is a broken system by default.THINK ABOUT IT:

A LONG trip of 1.25 Hours at normal rate is billed to the customer at say $80

Driver would be paid maybe $60

Now if surge is super high:

Rider pays $275

Driver gets $11 Surge.

Driver will also have to dead head back making him actually earn less per hour by up to 50%.

It's a scam.


----------



## Delilah5

Dhr94080 said:


> Becareful folks as to not step into the wage Bull Sh#t!! I drove for both companies for 4 and a half years in the heart of its headquarters back in the day when it was thriving and with a new luxury vehicle, and 100 hours per week didn't even come close to the numbers supposedly people on here are claiming. Sounds like a lot of prapaganda posts coming from the company itself to try and pass their measure 22.
> 
> Meanwhile, in today's news, Uber is being sued by 200 of its employees for various violations. (How surprising) It seems like when media catches them up to know good they try to counter it with prapaganda lies and deceptions like: WOW, I AM MAKING $3000 a week etc. Couldn't be further from the truth!
> 
> Looking forward to them all pulling the plug and leaving! My advice, go to your nearest local DMV, grab a "COMMERCIAL" license handbook, study the test, pass it, get your learners permit, grab the many commercial job openings and hook up with them and finish your driving test and get a REAL paycheck $33.00 - $40.00 per hour and get stability in your life! Best decision I ever made!
> 
> Good Luck!


You couldnt make at least $25-30 per hour in new lux vehicle back in the day? smh

On a side note:
But the flexibility to make your own schedule for most people is worth 30-40% pay cut



cman5555 said:


> Probably about $2700-$2800 net. I spend about $30 a day in gas or so, driving a 2010 toyota prius


thats like more than 400 miles a day, 2500-3000 miles in a week. Thats about right to make 3k or more

Over 16,000 trips I did i averaged about $1.10 per mile driven


----------



## wallae

Every place is different. My town the average ride is about four miles and you do three an hour with no surge.


----------



## Ridesharegal31

cman5555 said:


> Drove this week and made $2,942.21 not including cash tips. Anyone else making this kind of money driving in Orange County/Los Angeles? Been experimenting with the fare multiplier 2x to 3x and seen pretty good results expecially at night when there arent many drivers around.


I'm in LA too, when and where are best? Because every time I put the multiplier on the rides stop


----------



## 195045

Delilah5 said:


> You couldnt make at least $25-30 per hour in new lux vehicle back in the day? smh
> 
> On a side note:
> But the flexibility to make your own schedule for most people is worth 30-40% pay cut
> 
> 
> thats like more than 400 miles a day, 2500-3000 miles in a week. Thats about right to make 3k or more
> 
> Over 16,000 trips I did i averaged about $1.10 per mile driven


Wow $1.10 per mile in CT AND NY State exempt NYC they pay drivers $0.20 per mile Uber exploring driver big time you have Good luck with that show in CA .. now Uber driver in NYC in 10 hours make About$80 Gros fare day many drivers give up looking for another job


----------



## MikhailCA

Ridesharegal31 said:


> I'm in LA too, when and where are best? Because every time I put the multiplier on the rides stop


You are way too late, too many ants, drive at the base rate.


----------



## theonearmedman

We used to be able to make that in Toronto... 300-400 per day was common. Now theres too many drivers and covid


----------



## #professoruber

I made $450 on Sunday on XL only and a private ride. $150 of that was a puker bonus. The ride itself paid out $100 with a $40 tip which the rider thought that was sufficient for me to have to pull off the door panel and clean up his friends puke. That was puker #4 out of 9k rides.

I made $0 the rest of the week.


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5

The average Hourly X platform monetary gain in Indianapolis not on XL platform or Comfort or delivering package new platform is


----------



## OG ant

100 hours in a week? Yikes..


----------



## Urbanappalachian

OG ant said:


> 100 hours in a week? Yikes..


Not sure how it was allowed to do that much hours considering 12 hour days are the limit.


----------



## #professoruber

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure how it was allowed to do that much hours considering 12 hour days are the limit.


I can work 24 hours on the 12 hour ticker. Time doesn't count if your not moving and running two apps helps.


----------



## Urbanappalachian

#professoruber said:


> I can work 24 hours on the 12 hour ticker. Time doesn't count if your not moving and running two apps helps.


Not moving meaning sitting in 1 spot or not having a customer? Sometimes my 12 hours go by fast because I'm usually riding around without a customer. Are you saying to sit still instead of riding around?


----------



## Amos69

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not moving meaning sitting in 1 spot or not having a customer? Sometimes my 12 hours go by fast because I'm usually riding around without a customer. Are you saying to sit still instead of riding around?


Not moving. I think the no drive timer starts around 15-20 minutes.


----------



## #professoruber

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not moving meaning sitting in 1 spot or not having a customer? Sometimes my 12 hours go by fast because I'm usually riding around without a customer. Are you saying to sit still instead of riding around?


Quality over quantity is sometimes better. I always sit and wait where I know I will get a quality ride. It's all about knowing what and when demand is happening.


----------



## williamsss

I`m not sure it`s possible


----------



## theonearmedman

OG ant said:


> 100 hours in a week? Yikes..


100 hours to barley make 800.00... poverty right there


----------



## Young Kim

OG ant said:


> 100 hours in a week? Yikes..


I've interacted with this guy before in a previous threads, he is literally a beast. I have nothing but mad respect for him.


----------

